# Claw or sword?



## Krasl (Feb 13, 2010)

If you were in a fight, which would you rather use?
Your self defense mechanism (claws, fangs, etc.)...
or a weapon (sword, gun, etc.)...


----------



## Ravefox_twi (Feb 13, 2010)

Clawz n' Fangs it's so much more personal! 

how ever if 50cal was a choice I'd pick that for the sear power!


----------



## Tycho (Feb 13, 2010)

If OP is even as old as *13* IRL, I will be shocked.


----------



## Scotty1700 (Feb 13, 2010)

Boredom kicks in.....Might I suggest you find a hobby OP ^_^


----------



## Takun (Feb 13, 2010)

i like to use a SWORD cuz clawz and fangz r for the lovin's XD XD XD


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Feb 13, 2010)

Krasl said:


> If you were in a fight, which would you rather use?
> Your self defense mechanism (claws, fangs, etc.)...
> or a weapon (sword, gun, etc.)...



Both... ideally.  But I guess sword.  Since my 'sona is a soldier.



Tycho said:


> If OP is even as old as *13* IRL, I will be shocked.



Did you pick sword?  Did ya?  Did ya?


----------



## CynicalCirno (Feb 13, 2010)

I'll use a B-2 spirit with nuclear payload.
All the lovely radiation.. Mmmmhm


----------



## Ravefox_twi (Feb 13, 2010)

As I say: Sword Play is fun But only in the bed room. lol


----------



## Thatch (Feb 13, 2010)

OP's head on a chain. A blunt weapon :V


----------



## Wolf-Bone (Feb 13, 2010)

sure is werewolf.com circa 1998 in here


----------



## Krasl (Feb 13, 2010)

> Originally Posted by *Scotty1700*
> _Boredom kicks in.....Might I suggest you find a hobby OP ^_^ _



very funny, this is a hobby. ^^



> Originally Posted by *szopaw*
> _OP's head on a chain. A blunt weapon :V 	_



one word: offensive.


----------



## Tycho (Feb 13, 2010)

szopaw said:


> OP's head on a chain. A blunt weapon :V



Hey, in Icewind Dale 2, there was a unique flail weapon you could get that was actually 3 skulls chained to a handle, and when you swung the flail not only would you do bludgeoning damage with the skulls, the skulls would bite and tear at the victim's flesh, doing extra slashing damage on top of that.  I thought that was one of the coolest fucking weapons in any game ever.



Krasl said:


> one word: offensive.


----------



## D Void (Feb 13, 2010)

I would use stealth, the ultimate weapon.


----------



## AngleRei (Feb 13, 2010)

Claws and fangs, my ex classmates of the middle school and someone of the hight knows something about my fangs...


----------



## Krasl (Feb 13, 2010)

Tycho said:


>



no, just slightly offended.


----------



## Scotty1700 (Feb 13, 2010)

AngleRei said:


> Claws and fangs, my ex classmates of the middle school and someone of the hight knows something about my fangs...



Did you try to nomnomnom his/her hand?
Oh hey, It's you from skype! HI :mrgreen:


----------



## Zrcalo (Feb 13, 2010)

gun.

you cant stab a bullet.

and so I can shoot fucking OP for making dumbass threads like this.

seriously.. this doesnt belong in the den.


----------



## Joeyyy (Feb 13, 2010)

A gun beats all.  But if it was just grappling weapons, (various swords, a mace, scythe etc), claws and fangs (depending on the size) would fuck shit up.  They're lighter and alot more easy to control.


----------



## Wolf-Bone (Feb 13, 2010)

No seriously, werewolf.com, you should go there.
and werelist as well.
be with your own kind. they'll be nice to you


----------



## Krasl (Feb 13, 2010)

> Originally Posted by *Wolf-Bone*
> _No seriously, werewolf.com, you should go there.
> and werelist as well.
> be with your own kind. they'll be nice to you _:smile:



I'll keep my options open...



> Originally Posted by *Zrcalo
> *gun.
> 
> you cant stab a bullet.
> ...



Alright, well if you haven't noticed, i'm still fairly new, so cut me some slack would you?
And where would a post like this belong anyway?


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Feb 13, 2010)

Tycho said:


> Hey, in Icewind Dale 2, there was a unique flail weapon you could get that was actually 3 skulls chained to a handle, and when you swung the flail not only would you do bludgeoning damage with the skulls, the skulls would bite and tear at the victim's flesh, doing extra slashing damage on top of that.  I thought that was one of the coolest fucking weapons in any game ever.



That cat is fucking ugly.  Solidifying my opinion that cats are indeed not cute.


----------



## Kuzooma1 (Feb 13, 2010)

I would use to dual handguns and a two handle sword because when I face my opponent I to say to him "I'm going to go 'Devil May Cry' on your ass"!


----------



## Scotty1700 (Feb 13, 2010)

Shark_the_raptor said:


> That cat is fucking ugly.  Solidifying my opinion that cats are indeed not cute.



There's a select few that are...OMG I had a half-orgy last night cause I was searching for fox videos on youtube! If you're looking for cute then go there <3


----------



## Zrcalo (Feb 13, 2010)

Krasl said:


> I'll keep my options open...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'm being mean to you so you'll follow directions.

just imagine me as your mother.

only wearing all tight leather weilding a whip and wearing a gas mask.


----------



## Willow (Feb 13, 2010)

Why can't I use both?!


----------



## Krasl (Feb 13, 2010)

0_0
um...kay...?


----------



## Zrcalo (Feb 13, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> Why can't I use both?!



isnt it called a bayonette?


----------



## CynicalCirno (Feb 13, 2010)

Shark_the_raptor said:


> That cat is fucking ugly.  Solidifying my opinion that cats are indeed not cute.


I agree.
Although, cats can be damn stupid and that makes them utterly funny.
That pic made me laugh hard.


----------



## Zrcalo (Feb 13, 2010)

CynicalCirno said:


> I agree.
> Although, cats can be damn stupid and that makes them utterly funny.
> That pic made me laugh hard.



D: I like kitties..
dont bash them..
they're fun to light on fire...


----------



## Tycho (Feb 13, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> they're fun to light on fire...



NEDM







:evil:


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Feb 13, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> isnt it called a bayonette?



Bayonette'd gun.  The true gunsword.


----------



## Zrcalo (Feb 13, 2010)

Tycho said:


> NEDM
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Feb 13, 2010)

Krasl said:


> one word: offensive.



Stop making dumb ass threads and we wouldn't be offensive.


----------



## Zrcalo (Feb 13, 2010)

RandyDarkshade said:


> Atop making dumb ass threads and we wouldn't be offensive.



ATOP MAKING DUMB ASS THREADS.

seriously... ATOP.


----------



## Krasl (Feb 13, 2010)

*sigh*
okay, any suggestions...?


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Feb 13, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> ATOP MAKING DUMB ASS THREADS.
> 
> seriously... ATOP.



Fixed it.


----------



## Krasl (Feb 13, 2010)

touche', but what about forum posts?
i can do the artwork and stories easily.


----------



## Scotty1700 (Feb 13, 2010)

Krasl said:


> touche', but what about forum posts?
> i can do the artwork and stories easily.



Don't worry about forum posts, just do what you like to do. They'll come with time and besides, they don't really count towards anything...


----------



## Krasl (Feb 13, 2010)

hm, well thnx for the motivation...

(i'l just try to ignore the trolls as best i can...)


----------



## Scotty1700 (Feb 13, 2010)

Krasl said:


> hm, well thnx for the motivation...
> 
> (i'l just try to ignore the trolls as best i can...)



Once you establish a reputation other than "that one annoying guy that makes all those random threads" they normally back off.


----------



## Krasl (Feb 13, 2010)

alright, i'll see what i can do to fix this dilemma...
hm...


----------



## Willow (Feb 13, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> isnt it called a bayonette?


Actually, I was referring to using both claws and weapons..and besides, swords and scythes don't need reloading...

I'd have two guns, and a giant ass scythe...


----------



## Tycho (Feb 13, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> Once you establish a reputation other than "that one annoying guy that makes all those random threads" they normally back off.



He's off to a pretty rough start.  Not that you're doing much better, Mr. "omg every1 wants 2 yiff me".


----------



## Krasl (Feb 13, 2010)

*sigh*
...damn it...


----------



## Tycho (Feb 13, 2010)

Krasl said:


> *sigh*
> ...damn it...



I'm sure you can think of something interesting to post about.  This thread is a good example.  A little on the cerebral side for the Den, perhaps, but still something to benchmark threads by.

If not, lurk moar until you do think of something interesting to post about.


----------



## Wolf-Bone (Feb 13, 2010)

dear op save yourself the trouble
spend time with your rl friends
build a social network
stay in school
don't do drugs
in fact quit drawing and writing too
get a real job
it's safer, easier
from exp.


----------



## Scotty1700 (Feb 13, 2010)

Tycho said:


> He's off to a pretty rough start.  Not that you're doing much better, Mr. "omg every1 wants 2 yiff me".



Hey, I'm a handful I admit but I'm by no means hated by the daily passersby. Seems I'm  slightly annoying you though :-?


----------



## Krasl (Feb 13, 2010)

> Originally Posted by *Tycho*
> I'm sure you can think of something interesting to post about.
> 
> If not, lurk moar until you do think of something interesting to post about.



alright, thank you for the advice.
Oh, and next time i mess up (on accident anyway) could you try to be a little gentler? Not that you weren't nice this time (thnx by the way).



> Originally Posted by *Wolf-Bone*
> dear op save yourself the trouble
> spend time with your rl friends
> build a social network
> ...



I do spend time with my feal friends when they are around.
i'm going to graduate college (not now, still in high school).
hate drugs, probably couldn't even take em'.
drawing and writing is a form of expression, that's like saying learn to read, but don't buy a book.
I will get a real job, i'm not gonna be a thirty year old still living in his mom's basement.
But thank you for the advice.


----------



## RetroCorn (Feb 13, 2010)

I would rather use claws and fangs, but for practicality a sword.


----------



## Seas (Feb 13, 2010)

Depends on setting...Some energy repeater weapon for Sci-fi, some SMG for modern theme, and throwing weapons for fantasy settings.


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Feb 13, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> Hey, I'm a handful I admit but I'm by no means hated by the daily passersby. Seems I'm  slightly annoying you though :-?



Everything annoys Tycho.  *Everything.*

I like the two handed swords.  :3


----------



## Scotty1700 (Feb 13, 2010)

Shark_the_raptor said:


> Everything annoys Tycho.  *Everything.*
> 
> I like the two handed swords.  :3



I'll keep that in mind 

I'm more of a SMG kinda guy, Kriss .45 ACP destroys anything in CQC except maybe an AA12...(No I'm not talking about CoD kiddies, I mean the real thing)


----------



## Seriman (Feb 13, 2010)

I'd probably use a sword, because if I had claws, I'd be an anthro. And as an anthro I'd have the brains to know that a sword has more reach than a clawed paw...


----------



## RetroCorn (Feb 13, 2010)

Shark_the_raptor said:


> Everything annoys Tycho.  *Everything.*
> 
> I like the two handed swords.  :3



My sword takes two... Uh... Nevermind. :3

I also really like the railgun from Crysis.


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Feb 13, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> I'll keep that in mind
> 
> I'm more of a SMG kinda guy, Kriss .45 ACP destroys anything in CQC except maybe an AA12...(No I'm not talking about CoD kiddies, I mean the real thing)



AA-12 always wins.  It shoots grenades god damn.


----------



## Scotty1700 (Feb 13, 2010)

Shark_the_raptor said:


> AA-12 always wins.  It shoots grenades god damn.



I'm talking about CQC as in the situation where claws and swords would be used in....Good luck killing yourself with your Nade launcher while being a stone's throw away from your opponent


----------



## Tycho (Feb 13, 2010)

Shark_the_raptor said:


> Everything annoys Tycho.  *Everything.*



That comment annoys me, I do NOT get annoyed by EVERYTHING.  >:c

Also, it should be noted that a shotgun in CQC is an "I WIN" button for the wielder.  Massive stopping power and damage potential, can be cut down to a relatively compact size to make maneuvering in close quarters easier.


----------



## Conker (Feb 13, 2010)

Krasl said:


> if you haven't noticed, i'm still fairly new, so cut me some slack would you?
> And where would a post like this belong anyway?


A thread on this level of stupidity shouldn't be posted at all 

:V


----------



## Krasl (Feb 13, 2010)

there's no pleasing you, is there?


----------



## Tycho (Feb 13, 2010)

Krasl said:


> there's no pleasing you, is there?



About now I'd recommend growing thicker skin, because it looks like you're letting stuff get further under your skin than it ought to.


----------



## Krasl (Feb 13, 2010)

I do tend to take things a little too seriously...


----------



## VoidBat (Feb 13, 2010)

A sharp and quick tongue. 
Cuts through most arguments and makes short work of any feebleminded individuals.


----------



## BasementRaptor42 (Feb 13, 2010)

Hmm... neither. I would just FIRE MAH LAZOR BLAAAARRRGGGHHH!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Feb 13, 2010)

For those who have a preference to use claws and melee weapons, what if someone was pointing a gun at your head from a distance? That is when claws, fangs, knives, swords etc become pretty much useless.


----------



## Gavrill (Feb 13, 2010)

I chose using a mech. :3


----------



## Willow (Feb 13, 2010)

RandyDarkshade said:


> For those who have a preference to use claws and melee weapons, what if someone was pointing a gun at your head from a distance? That is when claws, fangs, knives, swords etc become pretty much useless.


That's why you carry a short range weapon, a long range weapon, and a melee weapon XDD


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Feb 13, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> That's why you carry a short range weapon, a long range weapon, and a melee weapon XDD



I don't like short range weapons, not after playing the video game I've been playing. I got blown up with an RPG cause my weapon was a short range and I couldn't get close enough to the guy with the RPG. I'll keep the damn sniper on me next time I try the mission.


----------



## foxmusk (Feb 13, 2010)

sledgehammer/baseball bat.


----------



## Ravefox_twi (Feb 13, 2010)

Does no one take pride in their own bare hands anymore?


----------



## Scotty1700 (Feb 13, 2010)

Ravefox_twi said:


> Does no one take pride in their own bare hands anymore?



Why do something the hard way when you can take the easy way out?


----------



## Ravefox_twi (Feb 13, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> Why do something the hard way when you can take the easy way out?


  Taking off your scarf and silently exposing of the target by means of asphyxiation may not be easy. But a wise man once said "Easy isn't always right"


----------



## Scotty1700 (Feb 13, 2010)

Ravefox_twi said:


> Taking off your scarf and silently exposing of the target by means of asphyxiation may not be easy. But a wise man once said "Easy isn't always right"



Either way, you're killing someone.....


----------



## Ravefox_twi (Feb 13, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> Either way, you're killing someone.....


it's all part of the job.


----------



## Doctor Timewolf (Feb 13, 2010)

I would go with claws. And if I have a gun pointed at me, deactivate it with the ol' sonic screwdriver.


----------



## X (Feb 13, 2010)

depends on the opponents, if the guy i am fighting has a gun, i sure as hell am not going to try to claw him.

anyway, almost universal solution: particle manipulation via. telekinesis; 
make the weapon melt or the user of said weapon explode.


----------



## Barak (Feb 13, 2010)

Totally using a gun....LONG RANGE FOR THE WIN


----------



## Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs (Feb 13, 2010)

Hell yeah I would use the sword.






Here we are, born to be kings
We're the princes of the universe
Here we belong, fighting to survive
In a world with the darkest powers, heh
And here we are, we're the princes of the universe
Here we belong, fighting for survival
We've come to be the rulers of you all


----------



## Ariosto (Feb 13, 2010)

Both. Claws in close range, and sword in long range. So that I look flashy while I'm fighting.


----------



## Zrcalo (Feb 13, 2010)

a clawed gunsword.


----------



## Krasl (Feb 13, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> a clawed gunsword.



nice choice!


----------



## Gavrill (Feb 13, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> a clawed gunsword.


With grenade launcher and flamethrower attachments.


----------



## Attaman (Feb 13, 2010)

Weapon.  Claws are, almost entirely, horrible weapons unless the person you're facing is both unarmed and not trained in proper weaponless martial arts.

For a starters, stick your arm out.  That's your reach with your claws.  Add a foot and a half to that.  That's my reach with a short sword, and it's only going to increase from there.

That's just melee weapons on reach.  Furthermore, consider defensive items in an off-hand.  With claws, you have _none_ - you're going to have to expose yourself to use your claws, fangs, and so on.  Thrusting weapons can be used in conjecture with a shield, either by yourself without sacrificing defense or by someone behind you with you focusing on shielding.  So, while you have claws, I have a nice wood shield and a solid foot-plus reach advantage over you.

Let alone considering what you can hurt with each. An axe could cleave through some armors pretty handily, especially of higher quality.  Furthermore, even a war-axe can (poorly) be used as a tool to get fire wood.  What about a set of claws?  You have natural nail scissors... and that's about it.

Yeah, a claw is better than nothing.  If given the option "Would you like to train in bare-hand martial arts" or "Would you like to train in martial arts having you wearing bear claws over your hand", I'd take the fucking bear claws if only for style and the ability to shout quips more readily.  However, if someone asked "Would you like me to train you in how to beat someone up with your hands and nails, or would you like me to teach you how to fire a bow and wield a gladius", I'd take the lessons on a bow and gladius.  Each is going to take time, but one's going to be much further reaching and useful if I got into an earnest fight.

This is assuming no modern tech, mind, and also assuming I can't train in both / am not living someplace where I can carry a sword around on my person.  Firearms can be even worse for someone using claws:  Your range is your reach.  Mine is 50+ meters.  Add in that they can be used reliably at shorter ranges too, can be used as improvised melee weapons, are easy to conceal, and so on...


Essentially:  Yeah, claws can be good.  Equal training, physique, and so on, someone with claws has a slight advantage over one without (slightly further reach at same height, can slash / slice as well, and so on) in hand-to-hand, but give someone else a weapon and much less training and they'll win a lot more readily.  Outside anime physics, that is, wherein the claw user can be a 1337 bullet-dodger ninja who's more protected naked than a guy in full plate and with a shield.


----------



## Valnyr (Feb 13, 2010)

I say use anything you can, to defend you'rself. Use Both claws and a sword if you can.


----------



## Zrcalo (Feb 13, 2010)

Shenzebo said:


> With grenade launcher and flamethrower attachments.



and banannas.


----------



## Gavrill (Feb 13, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> and banannas.


----------



## LotsOfNothing (Feb 13, 2010)

Krasl said:


> I do tend to take things a little too seriously...


----------



## Krasl (Feb 13, 2010)

LotsOfNothing said:


>



lol, not now.


----------



## CynicalCirno (Feb 13, 2010)

Both guns and... claws are ot useful!
I'd use politics.


----------



## LeoAngelo (Feb 14, 2010)

Id use both a handgun and a free claw. Why fight these things when they work so much better together?


----------



## Mentova (Feb 14, 2010)

Anyone who doesn't say "firearm" is an idiot.


----------



## foxmusk (Feb 14, 2010)

i hate gunsss. THEY'RE PUSSY WEAPONS


----------



## Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs (Feb 14, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Anyone who doesn't say "firearm" is an idiot.


 
Firearms are useless against me.


----------



## Attaman (Feb 14, 2010)

Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs said:


> Firearms are useless against me.


  Grenades.


----------



## Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs (Feb 14, 2010)

Attaman said:


> Grenades.


 
You know, that might work.


----------



## fuzthefurfox (Feb 14, 2010)

well considering i fire lazers i would most likely use those


----------



## Bando (Feb 14, 2010)

Knife in left hand, scilenced 9mm pistol in right hand.

Never make threads again OP.


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (Feb 14, 2010)

Weapon... range, power, speed = win


----------



## AngleRei (Feb 14, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> Did you try to nomnomnom his/her hand?
> Oh hey, It's you from skype! HI :mrgreen:



If nomnomnom means "bite", yes, i've done very often.
See you on skype :mrgreen:


----------



## nurematsu (Feb 14, 2010)

definitely a weapon


----------



## Scotty1700 (Feb 14, 2010)

AngleRei said:


> If nomnomnom means "bite", yes, i've done very often.
> See you on skype :mrgreen:



"nomnomnom" is just a cute way of saying you were eating something ^_^ but it could also mean bite haha


----------



## footfoe (Feb 14, 2010)

TC stop making these threads!

A sword would win though, longer, and more powerful


----------



## Scotty1700 (Feb 14, 2010)

footfoe said:


> TC stop making these threads!
> 
> A sword would win though, longer, and more powerful




TC? Who is this person of which you speak?
I can't seem to find any connection to the letters TC and the OP...


----------



## Kirbizard (Feb 14, 2010)

Claws or Sword?

In this case Sword, but Whipfist is still the best. 8|



RandyDarkshade said:


> For those who have a preference to use claws and melee weapons, what if someone was pointing a gun at your head from a distance? That is when claws, fangs, knives, swords etc become pretty much useless.


Unless you take my above example, then you can just stand there as people shoot rocket launchers at you and laugh at them. :V


----------



## Krasl (Feb 14, 2010)

footfoe said:


> TC stop making these threads!
> 
> A sword would win though, longer, and more powerful



TC?
I'm guessing that means me, and you don't have to worry i won't post any threads that often anymore.
I've learned my lesson!


----------



## footfoe (Feb 14, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> TC? Who is this person of which you speak?
> I can't seem to find any connection to the letters TC and the OP...


Tc stands for thread creator, i guess i got if from video game forums

WTF does op stand for?


----------



## Scotty1700 (Feb 14, 2010)

footfoe said:


> Tc stands for thread creator, i guess i got if from video game forums
> 
> WTF does op stand for?



Original post as in the first message that the TC posted.


----------



## Krasl (Feb 14, 2010)

Honestly, OP is a lot simpler to understand...


----------



## footfoe (Feb 14, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> Original post as in the first message that the TC posted.


that's stupid, lol

swords ftw,


----------



## Krasl (Feb 14, 2010)

woot! :3


----------



## Ravefox_twi (Feb 14, 2010)

stop being so lazy! type out the words! I know we all have fingers, or else you wouldn't be able to paw off to all that Yuoi you guys like.


----------



## Krasl (Feb 14, 2010)

Ravefox_twi said:


> stop being so lazy! type out the words! I know we all have fingers, or else you wouldn't be able to paw off to all that *Yuoi you guys like.*



Not gay.


----------



## Vikar (Feb 14, 2010)

The OP, at sufficient velocity.


----------



## Krasl (Feb 14, 2010)

Vikar said:


> The OP, at sufficient velocity.



huh?


----------



## Scotty1700 (Feb 14, 2010)

Ravefox_twi said:


> stop being so lazy! type out the words! I know we all have fingers, or else you wouldn't be able to paw off to all that Yuoi you guys like.




The modern world is based around acronyms, deal with it.


----------



## Scotty1700 (Feb 14, 2010)

Krasl said:


> hm?



He's saying screw swords and guns and claws, he wants to shoot you out a cannon as a weapon 

Oops, double post. My bad :|


----------



## Kirbizard (Feb 14, 2010)

Ravefox_twi said:


> stop being so lazy! type out the words! I know we all have fingers, or else you wouldn't be able to paw off to all that Yuoi you guys like.


GFY, now GFY. :V


----------



## Krasl (Feb 14, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> The modern world is based around acronyms, deal with it.



...And abbreviations...



> Originally Posted by* Scotty1700*
> He's saying screw swords and guns and claws, he wants to shoot you out a cannon as a weapon :wink:
> 
> Oops, double post. My bad :neutral:


Oh.
No big whoop, everyone does it. :3
(See, just look down!)


----------



## Krasl (Feb 14, 2010)

Kirbizard said:


> GFY, now GFY. :V



lol, that calls for a high five!


----------



## Vikar (Feb 14, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> He's saying screw swords and guns and claws, he wants to shoot you out a cannon as a weapon



That wouldn't get me sufficient velocity. I was thinking of something relativistic.


----------



## Scotty1700 (Feb 14, 2010)

Krasl said:


> ...And abbreviations...
> 
> Oh.
> No big whoop, everyone does it. :3
> (See, just look down!)



Meh, I never abbreviate words. I only use acronyms as abbreviations show some amount of laziness but IDC, just as long as I can make out what the word is......


Edit: Nope, I'm wrong. The only abbreviation I use is "orly" as it's just as much of a classic as "lol"
AND it practically spells Orally


----------



## Attaman (Feb 14, 2010)

Vikar said:


> That wouldn't get me sufficient velocity. I was thinking of something relativistic.



That's still not sufficient.  Sorta like how there's never enough dakka, there's neither a sufficient velocity.  Fire someone through a railgun?  You could have slapped a miniaturized warp drive on 'em.  Slapped a miniaturized warp-drive on them?  The whole weapon could be inside a phase-suit material.  Whole weapon inside a phase-suit material?  It could have the energy supply increased to suck galaxies dry.  It sucking galaxies dry?  And so on.

Of course, there's very few problems a 40+ kilogram projectile can't solve when traveling several tens of thousands C.


----------



## Scotty1700 (Feb 14, 2010)

Not to mention a rail gun uses MAGNETS to propel a steel slug a few hundred miles and last I checked, the human (or anthromorphic cat, dog, chicken, gopher, etc.) isn't magnetic....good luck with that.


----------



## Attaman (Feb 14, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> Not to mention a rail gun uses MAGNETS to propel a steel slug a few hundred miles and last I checked, the human (or anthromorphic cat, dog, chicken, gopher, etc.) isn't magnetic....good luck with that.


You bathe the projectile in some liquid metal.  Fire a T-800 if it makes you feel better.


----------



## Krasl (Feb 14, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> Not to mention a rail gun uses MAGNETS to propel a steel slug a few hundred miles and last I checked, the human (or anthromorphic cat, dog, chicken, gopher, etc.) isn't magnetic....good luck with that.



lol, then what's the use of the gun?
To take out transformers?


----------



## Scotty1700 (Feb 14, 2010)

Attaman said:


> You bathe the projectile in some liquid metal.  Fire a T-800 if it makes you feel better.



Lol, now we're shooting terminators at things 

Random side-note: My brother (going to Penn state Main campus) has a professor that has pattens on rail-gun technology for the navy.


----------



## Attaman (Feb 14, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> Lol, now we're shooting terminators at things


  At faster-than-light velocities, and its still not enough dakka.  We could move up to firing planetary cores, for instance.


----------



## Scotty1700 (Feb 14, 2010)

Krasl said:


> lol, then what's the use of the gun?
> To take out transformers?



No, the velocity of the metal slug turns it to plasma and can be launched literally hundreds of miles away. That professor I was talking about in the previous post told my brother that if we had one ship in the Gulf of Tonkin, we could cover ALL of north and south korea which doesn't sound that impressive nowadays but the range of modern naval guns is like 10 miles max (guestimating really) but increasing that 20 fold is quite the accomplishment.



Edit: Here's a video to prove that it's just a normal everyday piece of steel that is fired. NOT A SHELL, there are no explosive in it contrary to popular belief.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3bhV5xOVd4o


----------



## Krasl (Feb 14, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> No, the velocity of the metal slug turns it to plasma and can be launched literally hundreds of miles away. That professor I was talking about in the previous post told my brother that if we had one ship in the Gulf of Tonkin, we could cover ALL of north and south korea which doesn't sound that impressive nowadays but the range of modern naval guns is like 10 miles max (guestimating really) but increasing that 20 fold is quite the accomplishment.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



DAMN!
it's like a bfg from doom!


----------



## Scotty1700 (Feb 14, 2010)

Krasl said:


> DAMN!
> it's like a bfg from doom!



Yup, the shells can be produced for dirt cheap but the thing is, the ships that the guns will be mounted on have 2 nuclear reactors powering them so either way, it's gonna be pricy but AWESOME!


----------



## Krasl (Feb 14, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> Yup, the shells can be produced for dirt cheap but the thing is, the ships that the guns will be mounted on have 2 nuclear reactors powering them so either way, it's gonna be pricy but AWESOME!



lol, if i was like the people i live by, i would TOTALLY buy one!


----------



## Scotty1700 (Feb 14, 2010)

Krasl said:


> lol, if i was like the people i live by, i would TOTALLY buy one!



Rich? Haha, it's still experimental. I don't think they're gonna be commissioned till like 2012 or somethin like that.


----------



## Vikar (Feb 14, 2010)

The new destroyers are conventional. I don't know about the cruisers, though.


----------



## Krasl (Feb 14, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> *Rich?* Haha, it's still experimental. I don't think they're gonna be commissioned till like 2012 or somethin like that.



Nope!
A rifle jocky!

(hm...very interesting)


----------



## Scotty1700 (Feb 14, 2010)

Vikar said:


> The new destroyers are conventional. I don't know about the cruisers, though.



Not sure what you mean by the first statement but I do know that the cruisers aren't going to get them anytime in the near future...not enough space to fit all the necessary equipment for them.


----------



## MKULTRA (Feb 14, 2010)

I personally would implement my natural defense system if given choice. (And, of course, if we are talking fursonas here.)


Claws and teeth!


----------



## Vikar (Feb 14, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> Not sure what you mean by the first statement but I do know that the cruisers aren't going to get them anytime in the near future...not enough space to fit all the necessary equipment for them.



They don't use nuclear power.


----------



## Scotty1700 (Feb 14, 2010)

Vikar said:


> They don't use nuclear power.



*Facepaw*

The rail gun uses electromagnets.....which require a hell of a lot of power....They use nuclear reactors to generate that power.

Edit: They WILL use nuclear power to fuel them once they get put onto the Navy's Destroyers, there are other means of powering them now but how the hell are they going to get the power to do that on a boat!? Haha, I can see it now, a random huge ass cable coming outta the ass end of the boat connected to the US power grid


----------



## Attaman (Feb 14, 2010)

"What are they doing, sir?"
"I think they're showing their claws and charging at us."
"Five rounds rapid?"
"Five rounds rapid."


----------



## Vikar (Feb 14, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> *Facepaw*
> 
> The rail gun uses electromagnets.....which require a hell of a lot of power....They use nuclear reactors to generate that power.
> 
> Edit: They WILL use nuclear power to fuel them once they get put onto the Navy's Destroyers, there are other means of powering them now but how the hell are they going to get the power to do that on a boat!? Haha, I can see it now, a random huge ass cable coming outta the ass end of the boat connected to the US power grid



Good old fashioned chemical power. And railguns use normal electrical current and the Lorentz force, not magnets.


----------



## Scotty1700 (Feb 14, 2010)

Vikar said:


> Good old fashioned chemical power. And railguns use normal electrical current and the Lorentz force, not magnets.



Chemical power you say? And yes of course they use normal electrical current, what else would they use? I suggest you get off wikipedia as they're not 100% accurate. My brother personally knows a person whom helped DEVELOP the rail gun, I'm trusting him over you any day (nothing personal).


----------



## Vikar (Feb 14, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> Chemical power you say? And yes of course they use normal electrical current, what else would they use? I suggest you get off wikipedia as they're not 100% accurate. My brother personally knows a person whom helped DEVELOP the rail gun, I'm trusting him over you any day (nothing personal).



Railguns have no electromagnets. You are thinking of coilguns. I suggest you get on Wikipedia, as it knows more than you do. 

This is a railgun:






This is a coilgun:






And my source for the non-nuclear _Zumwalt_.


----------



## Scotty1700 (Feb 14, 2010)

Ok fine, I was mistaken. It uses electromagnetic FIELDS, not electromagnets. It still requires high energy outputs to generate said fields that are strong enough to accelerate the projectile as fast as it's going.


----------



## Duality Jack (Feb 14, 2010)

I am a man not a beast so give me my steel and i shall triumph.


----------



## Krasl (Feb 14, 2010)

Vikar said:


> Railguns have no electromagnets. You are thinking of coilguns. I suggest you get on Wikipedia, as it knows more than you do.
> 
> This is a railgun:
> 
> ...



wow, you really went the extra mile to explain this!


----------



## Scotty1700 (Feb 14, 2010)

Yeah, he was trying to prove me wrong and troll about it. I'm not trying to brag or be a smart ass, I just knew about it and I thought it was a piece of interesting knowledge....


----------



## Jashwa (Feb 14, 2010)

A weapon. I'm not retarded.


----------



## Scotty1700 (Feb 14, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> A weapon. I'm not retarded.



Almost up to your 10,000th post


----------



## Jashwa (Feb 14, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> Almost up to your 10,000th post


One year and one week.  I need to spend less time here.


----------



## Scotty1700 (Feb 14, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> One year and one week.  I need to spend less time here.



9999!!!

Look at my post count, I've been here about for almost exactly a month....I need to get out more


----------



## Seriman (Feb 14, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> 9999!!!
> 
> Look at my post count, I've been here about for almost exactly a month....I need to get out more


I may not have as many posts, but I need to get out more too. >_> Sadly, FAF is my life, and I have only one friend that I see on a regular basis that I get to get out of the house (and away from FAF) with...


----------



## Scotty1700 (Feb 14, 2010)

Meh, I admit I don't have the most active life but I'm not a 500 lb. fat greasy fuck sitting in a computer chair all day. I have a social life but that's mostly at school.


----------



## Attaman (Feb 14, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> One year and one week.  I need to spend less time here.



Oh hey, you joined after me and have nearly four times the posts.  And I drain my laptop's battery about twice a day on average.


----------



## LizardKing (Feb 14, 2010)

I WOULD USE MY BIG POINTY TEETH


GRRRRRRRRR


----------



## Krasl (Feb 14, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> Meh, I admit I don't have the most active life but I'm not a 500 lb. fat greasy fuck sitting in a computer chair all day. I have a social life but that's mostly at school.



come on now, be nice.
Do you need more chocolate?


----------



## Scotty1700 (Feb 14, 2010)

Krasl said:


> come on now, be nice.
> Do you need more chocolate?



I was being nice...(I was agreeing that i'm not very active, not ranting to anyone) except to said 500 lb. fat greasy fucks.
Now that i think of it, I haven't had chocolate in like 2 hours, I'm about due for some more hehe.


----------



## Krasl (Feb 14, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> I was being nice...(I was agreeing that i'm not very active, not ranting to anyone) except to said 500 lb. fat greasy fucks.
> Now that i think of it, I haven't had chocolate in like 2 hours, I'm about due for some more hehe.



I know what else you're due for!
*wink*


----------



## Attaman (Feb 14, 2010)

LizardKing said:


> I WOULD USE MY BIG POINTY TEETH
> 
> 
> GRRRRRRRRR


----------



## Scotty1700 (Feb 14, 2010)

Krasl said:


> I know what else you're due for!
> *wink*



Ah right, I almost forgot that too. Thanks for the reminder.


----------



## Krasl (Feb 14, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> Ah right, I almost forgot that too. Thanks for the reminder.



 any time!


----------



## Foxboy2009 (Feb 14, 2010)

Krasl said:


> If you were in a fight, which would you rather use?
> Your self defense mechanism (claws, fangs, etc.)...
> or a weapon (sword, gun, etc.)...


 i would have to say a long sword with a 9mm. on my hip jus in case i needz it... IRL i can fight so i dont need weps..


----------



## Krasl (Feb 14, 2010)

Foxboy2009 said:


> *i would have to say a long sword with a 9mm.* on my hip jus in case i needz it... IRL i can fight so i dont need weps..



oh ho, I see someone likes the devil may cry fighting style as well!


----------



## Foxboy2009 (Feb 14, 2010)

Krasl said:


> oh ho, I see someone likes the devil may cry fighting style as well!


 heh well sorta...  i would be usen the sword the most... but jus in case it broke or i could not reach it or sumthin i would use teh gun


----------



## Carenath (Feb 14, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> and so I can shoot fucking OP for making dumbass threads like this.
> 
> seriously.. this doesnt belong in the den.


Play Nice

And this is exactly where this thread belongs.



Krasl said:


> I do tend to take things a little too seriously...


That right there, is the verbal equivilent of hanging a big "Kick Me" sign on on your back.


----------



## Zaraphayx (Feb 15, 2010)

ITT: Internet tough guy and bad weapon choices.

Swords are cool and knowing how to use one is an art form, but if you choose anything but a gun you're wrong.

There's a reason modern infantry use automatic weapons and not swords.
There's a reason modern police use firearms and not swords.
There's a reason people use handguns for home defense and not swords.
Even criminals who are too stupid to graduate high school use firearms.

(Unless you live in some new aspiring police state where guns are illegal and people just stab eachother with knives instead I guess) :V


----------



## Vikar (Feb 15, 2010)

Zaraphayx said:


> (Unless you live in some new aspiring police state where guns are illegal and people just stab eachother with knives instead I guess) :V



Luckily, nothing like that exists on an island just north of continental Europe.


----------



## Ash (Feb 15, 2010)

I'd use my claws.

IRON REAVER SOUL STEALERZ!!1


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Feb 15, 2010)

My bare hands and the will to destroy.


----------



## kamikazesparrow (Feb 15, 2010)

I would just say carry around a pistol, a katana, and a sniper rifle thats all you'll ever need lol ^-^


----------



## Scotty1700 (Feb 15, 2010)

Honestly, give me my M21 Mod 0 w/ 4x-12x optic along with a Kriss Super V .45 and I'm set....


----------



## Attaman (Feb 15, 2010)

Ash said:


> IRON REAVER SOUL STEALERZ!!1


Congratulations, as you shouted that the Marine just put about a half-dozen nickel-sized holes (at least for their entry point) through your body.  Try again, perhaps?  But this time, without the flashy power shouting and just using it right off the bat?  And hoping to get the drop on said armed gunman?


----------



## Mentova (Feb 15, 2010)

If anyone thinks swords are better weapons then guns go read the gun article on ED. They have a section for you.


----------



## footfoe (Feb 15, 2010)

Ash said:


> I'd use my claws.
> 
> IRON REAVER SOUL STEALERZ!!1


You are officially the coolest person ever.  

Blades of Blood!!


----------



## Foster The Fox (Feb 15, 2010)

*I use a sword when battling.*


----------



## Mentova (Feb 15, 2010)

So, who here has actually fired a gun before?


----------



## The Walkin Dude (Feb 15, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> So, who here has actually fired a gun before?


 

ME ME ME ME ME!

What do I get?


----------



## Mentova (Feb 15, 2010)

The Walkin Dude said:


> ME ME ME ME ME!
> 
> What do I get?


Depends on what you shot and how accurate you were.


----------



## The Walkin Dude (Feb 15, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Depends on what you shot and how accurate you were.


 
S&W .40 semi auto & .357 revolver. Shot them for my concealed carry training. Scored in the 90th percentile. Not too shabby after nine years of not shooting.


----------



## footfoe (Feb 15, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> So, who here has actually fired a gun before?


I have~  

Random


----------



## Mentova (Feb 15, 2010)

The Walkin Dude said:


> S&W .40 semi auto & .357 revolver. Shot them for my concealed carry training. Scored in the 90th percentile. Not too shabby after nine years of not shooting.


Winnar is you!


----------



## The Walkin Dude (Feb 15, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Winnar is you!


 
YAAAAY!

Does I get prize naow?


----------



## Mentova (Feb 15, 2010)

The Walkin Dude said:


> YAAAAY!
> 
> Does I get prize naow?


You win yiff!


----------



## The Walkin Dude (Feb 15, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> You win yiff!


 

Awwww... 

At least now I get to shoot a gun again. I'm just gonna aim in my ear right quick. BRB...or mabye not.


----------



## Scotty1700 (Feb 15, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> So, who here has actually fired a gun before?



I've shot a gun before, but you know that already 



Heckler & Koch said:


> You win yiff!



I can haz yiffz?


----------



## The Walkin Dude (Feb 15, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> I've shot a gun before, but you know that already
> 
> 
> 
> I can haz yiffz?


 
You can have mine. I dun want it.


----------



## Scotty1700 (Feb 15, 2010)

The Walkin Dude said:


> You can have mine. I dun want it.



*Jumps frantically up and down while clapping* Oh boy!


----------



## Ishnuvalok (Feb 15, 2010)

Medieval/fantasy setting? Spear, halberd or a battle axe. Far more effective than swords, not to mention cheaper. Don't expect your enemy to be an unarmored peasant. 
Swords aren't nearly as good as piercing armor as a spear, halberd or axe. Not to mention the spear and halberd give you much better reach.

A more modern setting? A Kimber 1911. Loaded with jacketed hollow point rounds. Delicious. Or a Sig-Sauer P229 chambered in .357 SIG. 

Everyone who says katana or 'samurai sword', you're a moron. If you want a Japanese weapon, go for the Naginata.


----------



## Ash (Feb 15, 2010)

kamikazesparrow said:


> I would just say carry around a pistol, a katana, and a sniper rifle thats all you'll ever need lol ^-^


 

...Shadowrun noob


----------



## Attaman (Feb 15, 2010)

Ishnuvalok said:


> Everyone who says katana or 'samurai sword', you're a moron. If you want a Japanese weapon, go for the Naginata. bite the curb.


Fixed.


----------



## Mentova (Feb 15, 2010)

Ishnuvalok said:


> Medieval/fantasy setting? Spear, halberd or a battle axe. Far more effective than swords, not to mention cheaper. Don't expect your enemy to be an unarmored peasant.
> Swords aren't nearly as good as piercing armor as a spear, halberd or axe. Not to mention the spear and halberd give you much better reach.
> 
> A more modern setting? A Kimber 1911. Loaded with jacketed hollow point rounds. Delicious. Or a Sig-Sauer P229 chambered in .357 SIG.
> ...


I see you have good taste in both medieval weaponry and firearms.


----------



## The Walkin Dude (Feb 15, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> I see you have good taste in both medieval weaponry and firearms.


 
I'll take my plastic SP2340 any day...*grumbles*piece of shit.


----------



## Telnac (Feb 15, 2010)

Krasl said:


> If you were in a fight, which would you rather use?
> Your self defense mechanism (claws, fangs, etc.)...
> or a weapon (sword, gun, etc.)...


Ooo... so many choices. 

Let's see: 
My claws & fangs are both dull.
I have no breath weapon.
I have no guns.
I have a rather large collection of swords, but swords aren't all that effective in the hands of a feral dragon.

Oh, wait!  There is a self defense mechanism I can use in a fight!  I can teleport the hell away!  Flee...


----------



## Steel_Wolf (Feb 15, 2010)

My primary weapon would be a sword then my secondary weapon would be claws


----------



## Vikar (Feb 16, 2010)

Ash said:


> ...Shadowrun noob



All you need in SR is a Slivergun and an Alpha.


----------



## Bando (Feb 16, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> So, who here has actually fired a gun before?



my uncle's .45, not sure what make it looks somewhat like a Glock clone. 9mm Beretta competition pistol, it was amazing. Also, 9mm fully automatic H&K MP5A1 :3

I got pretty tight groups on the pistols, mostly within 2-3 inches in the head of the silouhette. (my first time shooting too :3) On the mp5 I failed hard. Full automatic is hard to control in more than a 3 shot burst.


----------



## Telnac (Feb 16, 2010)

I fired a .22 rifle and a 9mm handgun.

...20+ years ago.

I have a Mosin Nagant 1944 Carbine I inherited from my grandfather not long ago.  Even though it hasn't been fired in 60 years, there's no indication it's not ready to fire today.  This summer, when I have more $$$ for ammo and the time to give it a try, I'll give that sucker a go (assuming I get the OK from a gunsmith or three.)


----------



## south syde dobe (Feb 16, 2010)

a sniper for those long range fights and when it comes to close up fighting, anything can and will be used as a weapon


----------



## alliha (Feb 16, 2010)

Why is this thread about guns? I though the title said claw or sword? :S 
anyways: I used to have shooting practice from when i was 10 to 14 or something
On-topic?: I would prefer claw :3


----------



## Finnish_Spitz (Feb 16, 2010)

Not me in the vid
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=61LdpGD9rME
150m to target. My best result was 57/60

Claws or sword? Well if I had a sword sheathed obviously I would use that. But If my opponent had the same weapon I choose then the least dangerous option :/


----------



## Irreverent (Feb 16, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> So, who here has actually fired a gun before?



You have no idea....... 



Ishnuvalok said:


> Medieval/fantasy setting? Spear, halberd or a battle axe. Far more effective than swords, not to mention cheaper. Don't expect your enemy to be an unarmored peasant.
> Swords aren't nearly as good as piercing armor as a spear, halberd or axe. Not to mention the spear and halberd give you much better reach.



While I'm a fan of the rapier, and fence Foil, the English longbow never gets the love and respect it needs.  Range, accuracy, stopping power.



> A more modern setting? A Kimber 1911. Loaded with jacketed hollow point rounds. Delicious. Or a Sig-Sauer P229 chambered in .357 SIG.



.357 Sig....the answer to a question that's never been asked.    A Sig P220 Stainless-rail, trijicon sites and 10rd mec-gar mags full of gold-dots is what the well dressed otter wears.  Sadly, only at the range.


----------



## kamikazesparrow (Feb 16, 2010)

Ash said:


> ...Shadowrun noob


 have never played it


----------



## LonelyKitsune (Feb 16, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Depends on what you shot and how accurate you were.



do you really want to know what i shot? and ya i was accurate, if i wasnt i wouldnt be here right now.

lets put it this way, ive shot things you kids have only seen on video games. 

oh, and ya a sword, because nothing quite says "fuck you" like a broadsword to the face!


----------



## Mentova (Feb 16, 2010)

LonelyKitsune said:


> do you really want to know what i shot? and ya i was accurate, if i wasnt i wouldnt be here right now.
> 
> lets put it this way, ive shot things you kids have only seen on video games.
> 
> oh, and ya a sword, because nothing quite says "fuck you" like a broadsword to the face!


I assume you've shot an M16/M4, M240, M249, M92, maybe a Browning M2 .50cal? I think that's what my best friend shot in basic.


----------



## LonelyKitsune (Feb 16, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> I assume you've shot an M16/M4, M240, M249, M92, maybe a Browning M2 .50cal? I think that's what my best friend shot in basic.



well lets see... basic was 4 years ago, and ya thats just some.

dont forget the M107, FAL, G36, M468, M203, M320, AK47, AK74u, M136, MK19, and... well you get the idea.


----------



## Mentova (Feb 16, 2010)

LonelyKitsune said:


> well lets see... basic was 4 years ago, and ya thats just some.
> 
> dont forget the M107, FAL, G36, M468, M203, M320, AK47, AK74u, M136, MK19, and... well you get the idea.


I hate you. I'd love to shoot a G36. 

Hopefully I'll be buying an AR15 soon...


----------



## LonelyKitsune (Feb 16, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> I hate you. I'd love to shoot a G36.
> 
> Hopefully I'll be buying an AR15 soon...



cool, i thought about getting a personal one.


----------



## Ishnuvalok (Feb 16, 2010)

kamikazesparrow said:


> have never played it



Then you're a faggot. 

Katanas are horrible. 

inb4 they cut though swords/are indestructible.


----------



## Ozriel (Feb 16, 2010)

Flamethrower. :V


----------



## Scotty1700 (Feb 16, 2010)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> Flamethrower. :V



Hehe, reminds me of my bro's homemade flamethrower....Propane (or was it butane, I remember it was in a yellow "bottle" rather than the typical blue one.) torch + air compresser + Great Value Powdered Coffee creamer =  It's a flamer!


----------



## rcdragon (Feb 17, 2010)

Claw or Sword? Sword

Any real weapon? Probably some type of handgun.

Any type of weapon real or fictional? Lightsaber


----------



## Sciura_ironblade (Feb 17, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> I'm being mean to you so you'll follow directions.
> 
> just imagine me as your mother.
> 
> only wearing all tight leather weilding a whip and wearing a gas mask.


wow just got here and someone piqued my interests. Would most likely enjoy seeing a picture of this if anything just to see the mask and whip!

No offense den mother, I like masks and weapons 

hit me up if you'd like a request by the way, examples in the signature. No charge.


----------



## Telnac (Feb 17, 2010)

Why the hate for katanas?  They're a good, workable sword.  They may be a bit overrated, but there's certainly nothing wrong with them.

Tho if I had to defend myself with a sword from my collection, I'd choose my longsword.  It's simple, but functional.  The blade is strong but thin so it's a fast sword that won't easily break.  Unlike what's shown in the movies, many swords are much more effective thrusting weapons than slashing weapons.  My longsword work work well in either role.

Of course, if I'm stuck with medieval tech, I'd much rather use my longbow than my longsword.  Something about bringing a knife to a gun fight...


----------



## Attaman (Feb 17, 2010)

Telnac said:


> They may be a bit overrated,


That is exactly why.  If I hear one more person talk about how the Katana could block dozens of bullets, or cut through a long sword, or would treat full jousting platemail like tinfoil, or can slice through fully grown trees in one clean slice, or (you get the idea), and they're _not_ saying it in another rant about Katanas, heads will roll.



> Of course, if I'm stuck with medieval tech, I'd much rather use my longbow than my longsword.  Something about bringing a knife to a gun fight...


Yeah, having a couple hundred yard reach on your foe likely helps.


----------



## Stargazer Bleu (Feb 17, 2010)

No doubt my natural weapons. Nothing better than feeling flesh rip from your claws.  
 No im not a violent type.:razz:


----------



## Duality Jack (Feb 17, 2010)

Stargazer Bleu said:


> No doubt my natural weapons. Nothing better than feeling flesh rip from your claws.
> No im not a violent type.:razz:


 unless i could grow a longsword or a 10 gauge i'd rather have something unnatural


----------



## CynicalCirno (Feb 17, 2010)

I would prefer to grow a sniper rifle scope from my eye and have my right hand turned into a howitzer and the left into a submachine.
Will it be unnatural or natural?


----------



## auzbuzzard (Feb 17, 2010)

Supernatural force, some sort like that.

My talons. Hawks should be proud of theirs. Though to make an anthro avian to lift its leg so high to attack is an annoying thing.

Use a piece of feather and say it's ridiculously sharp and use it like a sword. Yah, sword. 

The scene will be very beautiful, as feathers are so fabulously magnificent, especially if your a phoenix: flame-like feathers, soft but lethal sight, oh...


----------



## Amoranis (Feb 17, 2010)

Krasl said:


> If you were in a fight, which would you rather use?
> Your self defense mechanism (claws, fangs, etc.)...
> or a weapon (sword, gun, etc.)...



I would use my Katana. 

The way of the Samurai FTW o/


----------



## CynicalCirno (Feb 17, 2010)

Use the pingas.
Natural weapon.


----------



## Telnac (Feb 17, 2010)

Attaman said:


> Yeah, having a couple hundred yard reach on your foe likely helps.


*lol*  Not with the poundage I can pull.  I can get maybe 100 yards downrange, and I'm accurate out to about 40 yards.  Still, 40 yards is better than 40 inches.  Most charging foes aren't Olympic sprinters, so I figure 15 seconds or so from 100 yards away.  At that speed, I can get 3 shots off before I'd have to draw my sword, with the last shot having a very good chance of hitting the target.


----------



## Irreverent (Feb 17, 2010)

Telnac said:


> Of course, if I'm stuck with medieval tech, I'd much rather use my longbow than my longsword.  Something about bringing a knife to a gun fight...



Ah, there's the longbow love I was talking about!


----------



## Ratte (Feb 17, 2010)

ugh old men

can i throw them as a weapon

that'd be cool


----------



## Krasl (Feb 17, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> Hehe, reminds me of my bro's homemade flamethrower....Propane (or was it butane, I remember it was in a yellow "bottle" rather than the typical blue one.) torch + air compresser + Great Value Powdered Coffee creamer =  It's a flamer!



dude, you need to get your bro to make me one and fedex it to me!:-D


----------



## Ishnuvalok (Feb 17, 2010)

Amoranis said:


> I would use my Katana.
> 
> The way of the Samurai FTW o/



The Samurai's didn't use katanas in combat. They used long bows,naginatas and spears. Katanas were more of a last-resort/ceremonial weapon. You could wreck a lot more havoc with a spear, much better at piercing armor. A sword won't slice through someone's armor, otherwise they wouldn't be wearing it now would they.


----------



## LotsOfNothing (Feb 17, 2010)

but mai anime taut me dat th sameray yosed katana


----------



## Ishnuvalok (Feb 17, 2010)

LotsOfNothing said:


> but mai anime taut me dat th sameray yosed katana



>Anime 

Whenever this word is used in a sentence, all credibility for facts is lost.


----------



## Mentova (Feb 17, 2010)

I am saddened at the lack of guns in this thread.


----------



## CynicalCirno (Feb 17, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> I am saddened at the lack of guns in this thread.


Hey I used politics, some guns, missiles and a B2 spirit.


----------



## Clutch (Feb 17, 2010)

Ok say IRL: I would go for a Gun and such....
If I wear say a Wolf IRL: I would use claws/ fangs of course....


----------



## Mentova (Feb 17, 2010)

Clutch said:


> Ok say IRL: I would go for a Gun and such....
> If I wear say a Wolf IRL: I would use claws/ fangs of course....


And then while your wolf self is charging at me, I'd put a nice grouping of 5.56 NATO in your center of mass.


----------



## The Walkin Dude (Feb 17, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> And then while your wolf self is charging at me, I'd put a nice grouping of 5.56 NATO in your center of mass.


 
Pffft...Fuck NATO.

7.62's the way to go.


----------



## Scotty1700 (Feb 17, 2010)

The Walkin Dude said:


> Pffft...Fuck NATO.
> 
> 7.62's the way to go.



7.62 are still classified as NATO rounds buddy.....
But I still agree, 7.62 Nato's from my M14 Mod 0 and you're down


----------



## Mentova (Feb 17, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> 7.62 are still classified as NATO rounds buddy.....
> But I still agree, 7.62 Nato's from my M14 Mod 0 and you're down


No sir, there is 7.62 NATO and 7.62 Russian, I assume he meant Russian. An AK and an M14 cannot use the same ammunition.


----------



## The Walkin Dude (Feb 17, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> No sir, there is 7.62 NATO and 7.62 Russian, I assume he meant Russian. An AK and an M14 cannot use the same ammunition.


 
This^. Plus, I meant 7.62x39 not x59. Perhaps I should've specified.


----------



## Scotty1700 (Feb 17, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> No sir, there is 7.62 NATO and 7.62 Russian, I assume he meant Russian. An AK and an M14 cannot use the same ammunition.



Whatever, AK's are garbage overhyped pieces of sht....




The Walkin Dude said:


> This^. Plus, I meant 7.62x39 not x59. Perhaps I should've specified.



Meh, my bad. Idc, there's only x59 in my books


----------



## Zrcalo (Feb 17, 2010)

claw? or sword?

dick.


----------



## The Walkin Dude (Feb 17, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> Whatever, AK's are garbage overhyped pieces of sht....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

Overhyped: yes.

P.O.S.: not so much. That's the reason why everyone likes 'em. 

And I'll take my SKS over an AK anyday. Pffft... my books are better than yours...


----------



## Mentova (Feb 17, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> Whatever, AK's are garbage overhyped pieces of sht....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wrong again. The AK is cheap to produce and very reliable, hence it's popularity in guerrilla warfare, poorer countries, etc. The Russians have kept the basic AK pattern for their rifles since the 47 for a reason.


----------



## Scotty1700 (Feb 17, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Wrong again. The AK is cheap to produce and very reliable, hence it's popularity in guerrilla warfare, poorer countries, etc. The Russians have kept the basic AK pattern for their rifles since the 47 for a reason.



Still garbage IMO, I'd much rather have a variant of the M16, M4, or maybe something like the .50 Beowulf cause it's a .50 cal AR AND it has "wulf" in the name


----------



## The Walkin Dude (Feb 17, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> Still garbage IMO, I'd much rather have a variant of the M16, M4, or maybe something like the .50 Beowulf cause it's a .50 cal AR AND it has "wulf" in the name


 
Those aren't as cheap or reliable, which was the point.

Also: The .50 cal upgrade is totally win.


----------



## Scotty1700 (Feb 17, 2010)

The Walkin Dude said:


> Those aren't as cheap or reliable, which was the point.
> 
> Also: The .50 cal upgrade is totally win.



So, If I could spend $800 on an AK, I'd go that extra $400 for one of those previously mentioned guns....

Who cares about reliablity, I'm not talking about a war-like scenario....I'm talking about owning one and shooting up a target range...


----------



## Mentova (Feb 17, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> Still garbage IMO, I'd much rather have a variant of the M16, M4, or maybe something like the .50 Beowulf cause it's a .50 cal AR AND it has "wulf" in the name


You know AR15 family rifles have been known to have jamming issues right? :V 

Still nice rifles and I want to buy an AR15. Also if you want a .50cal just buy an M82 or something. I've heard of those .50cal uppers for AR15s, but they sound like they wouldn't be very good.


----------



## Mentova (Feb 17, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> So, If I could spend $800 on an AK, I'd go that extra $400 for one of those previously mentioned guns....
> 
> Who cares about reliablity, I'm not talking about a war-like scenario....I'm talking about owning one and shooting up a target range...


Dude where are you finding 800 for AKs? I've heard of them more around like 400-600...


----------



## The Walkin Dude (Feb 17, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Dude where are you finding 800 for AKs? I've heard of them more around like 400-600...


 
Seriously.

I got an SKS for $250, and the AKs weren't much more expensive.


----------



## Mentova (Feb 17, 2010)

The Walkin Dude said:


> Seriously.
> 
> I got an SKS for $250, and the AKs weren't much more expensive.


Damnit I need a god damn SKS. I have the money for it...


----------



## Scotty1700 (Feb 17, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> You know AR15 family rifles have been known to have jamming issues right? :V
> 
> *They're apparently not as bad as people think as we still use them......Not saying you're wrong, but I think you might be exaggerating it a tad.*
> 
> ...



They seemed to be fairly nice, I'm not talking about a bolt action .50 cal, there's a new PDW that was on future weapons that was a .50 cal Assault rifle called the "beowulf"


----------



## Scotty1700 (Feb 17, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Dude where are you finding 800 for AKs? I've heard of them more around like 400-600...



Just throwing a number out there....Still I would go the extra mile and buy a good gun rather than one I'm not too fond of.


----------



## Ishnuvalok (Feb 17, 2010)

None of your guns can stand up to this *Brings out an L1A1 SLR* :3


----------



## Mentova (Feb 17, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> They seemed to be fairly nice, I'm not talking about a bolt action .50 cal, there's a new PDW that was on future weapons that was a .50 cal Assault rifle called the "beowulf"


1. Future weapons is shit, he just takes guns and make them look more awesome than they are.
2. .50cal in an AR is overkill, and that's not a PDW.



Scotty1700 said:


> Just throwing a number out there....Still I would go the extra mile and buy a good gun rather than one I'm not too fond of.


But.... AKs are good guns :V


----------



## CynicalCirno (Feb 17, 2010)

Nobody wants guns.
I want 15 gigaton antimatter.
It will destroy all the universe, jesus, muhhamad and god.
Even all the little drunken tapiocas.
Even chuck norris.


----------



## The Walkin Dude (Feb 17, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Damnit I need a god damn SKS. I have the money for it...


 
Well...That was before Obama got elected and all of the rednecks went apeshit. They go for around $400 now (or at least since I last checked).

Either way, make sure you get it from the Zastava arsenal. It'll be printed on the gas-tube. At least, I'm fairly sure it is, I don't have it sitting next to me right now to make sure.

And also make sure you get it new (and by new, I mean 40 years old, but never fired). Make sure it still has the packing grease in it.

One of the best guns you could ever hope to purchase for the price.


----------



## Ishnuvalok (Feb 17, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> But.... AKs are good guns :V



If you're a 20-something guerrilla fighter who has had no training other than "this end kills things", the yes.


----------



## Scotty1700 (Feb 17, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> 1. Future weapons is shit, he just takes guns and make them look more awesome than they are.
> 2. .50cal in an AR is overkill, and that's not a PDW.
> 
> But.... AKs are good guns :V



I still want one, probably wouldn't be my first major investment but I would like to get one. 

Future weapons said it was a PDW and they're wrong, you made your point.

Not saying the AK isn't a good gun, I just don't like the AK47, the newer variants of it aren't all that bad. I prefer the AK103 but that's just me.

(I have a thing for having the newest of things, I hate being outdated even if it's not that big of a deal...)


----------



## Mentova (Feb 17, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> I still want one, probably wouldn't be my first major investment but I would like to get one.
> 
> Future weapons said it was a PDW and they're wrong, you made your point.
> 
> ...


Why don't you buy a Taurus Judge while you're at it. IT'S A REVOLVER THAT SHOOTS SHOTGUN SHELLZ! :V


----------



## The Walkin Dude (Feb 17, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> 1. Future weapons is shit, he just takes guns and make them look more awesome than they are.


 
Yeah, but he sold me on the fucking AA-12.

Well, him and Youtube.


----------



## Mentova (Feb 17, 2010)

The Walkin Dude said:


> Yeah, but he sold me on the fucking AS-12.
> 
> Well, him and Youtube.


Do you mean AA-12? That auto shotgun? I hear they are bulky, heavy, and jam a lot.


----------



## The Walkin Dude (Feb 17, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Why don't you buy a Taurus Judge while you're at it. IT'S A REVOLVER THAT SHOOTS SHOTGUN SHELLZ! :V


 
FUCK YES!!!!

That's my next purchase. Grandad has one...it's the shit.



> Do you mean AA-12? That auto shotgun? I hear they are bulky, heavy, and jam a lot.


 
Sorry...typo.

Well that sucks. Give it a few more years and I'll bet they'll be up to snuff though.


----------



## Mentova (Feb 17, 2010)

The Walkin Dude said:


> FUCK YES!!!!
> 
> That's my next purchase. Grandad has one...it's the shit.
> 
> ...


NO! DON'T GO TO THE DARK SIDE! D=

Yes, it's a neat little gun. No, it's not some ass kicker of death from hell like the ads want you to think.


----------



## Ishnuvalok (Feb 17, 2010)

The Walkin Dude said:


> Yeah, but he sold me on the fucking AA-12.
> 
> Well, him and Youtube.



The guy said you would "Never have to clean it" because hurr durr high quality steel. 

Credibility lost right there.


----------



## CynicalCirno (Feb 17, 2010)

WTH The only gun I like is - Wait no, not my country's failing AR called TAR - 21.
I love F2000 and Mini - Uzis.
The F2000 got a shitload of recoil while being kind of fast firing.
The mini uzi... is not too inaccurate. Has a bit recoil. Range is shit.
I like them both.
ALTHOUGH!
Armies should make a handheld 105 mm howitzer.


----------



## The Walkin Dude (Feb 17, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> NO! DON'T GO TO THE DARK SIDE! D=
> 
> Yes, it's a neat little gun. No, it's not some ass kicker of death from hell like the ads want you to think.


 
But I've seen what it can do, shot it, and still want to get one. I know it's only a 410 shell, but one of those to the face is all you need to stop a threat. 

CAN'T RESIST...MUST CONVERT TO DARK SIDE....AAAARRRRRGGGGHHHHH!!!!!



Ishnuvalok said:


> The guy said you would "Never have to clean it" because hurr durr high quality steel.
> 
> Credibility lost right there.


 
But I'm also aware that' he's a retard who whispers for no reason. Every gun needs to be cleaned. If you don't think your gun needs to be, then you deserve having it blow up in your face.

Also, he didn't have that much credibility to begin with, but seeing that gun in action almost made me cum in my shorts.


----------



## Scotty1700 (Feb 17, 2010)

CynicalCirno said:


> Nobody wants guns.
> I want 15 gigaton antimatter.
> It will destroy all the universe, jesus, muhhamad and god.
> Even all the little drunken tapiocas.
> Even chuck norris.



Antimatter's destructive capabilites are directly proportional to the amount that's there. 1 gigaton = 1 x10^9 kg aka 1 gigaton = 1000000000 kg (9 zeros)

1000000000 (9 zeros) X 15 = 15000000000 (9 zeros)

You have 15000000000 (9 zeros) kg of antimatter so you can therefore react that amount with the SAME amount of normal matter.....

If you look here, it says that the Earth's mass is  6,000,000,000,000 ,000,000,000,000 kg (24 zeros)

The numbers are so far off that you'd barely put a dent in the earth but the reaction would probably have devastating effect which would probably make the Earth a living hell.....
Feel free to correct me as I'm almost positive I made a mistake...


----------



## CynicalCirno (Feb 17, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> Antimatter's destructive capabilites are directly proportional to the amount that's there. 1 gigaton = 1 x10^9 kg aka 1 gigaton = 1000000000 kg (9 zeros)
> 
> 1000000000 (9 zeros) X 15 = 15000000000 (9 zeros)
> 
> ...


Wth.
Did you copy wikipedia?
Armies don't teach soliders on thing that doesn't exist.
There is no antimatter in amounts worth using.
Also, if 15 megaton of nuclear destroyed a city that is medium - what do you think of antimatter.
3 KG of antimatter destroy new york.
3 X 5 X 1000 X 1000 X 1000 is the amount of new yorks destroyed.
I'd make that  6,000,000,000,000,000,000,000,000,000,000,000,000,000,000,000,000,000,000,000,000,000,000,000,000,000,000,000,000,000,000,000,000,000,000,000,000,000,000,000,000,000,000,000,000,000,000,000,000,000,000,000,000,000,000,000,000,000,000,000,000,000,000,000,000,000,000,000,000,000,000,000,000,000,000,000,000,000,000,000,000,000,000,000,000,000,000,000,000,000,000,000,000,000,000,000,000,000,000,000,000,000,000,000,000,000,000,000,000,000,000,000,000,000,000,000,000,000,000,000,000 Gigaton.
Now, everyone died.


----------



## Scotty1700 (Feb 17, 2010)

CynicalCirno said:


> Wth.
> Did you copy wikipedia?
> Armies don't teach soliders on thing that doesn't exist.
> There is no antimatter in amounts worth using.
> ...



No I actually didn't use wikipedia at all....I have debates with people on random shit like this. Antimatter vs. matter still follows the law of conservation of mass, 5 lbs can't just randomly get rid of 20 lbs.....it does NOT happen.
That being said if you had that 3kg of antimatter, you would destroy 3 kg of matter and the law of conservation of energy fills in as the energy can't just disappear. Said energy is released but a minimal amount would exist as most of new york is made of buildings which don't have that high of potential energy...Again, I could be wrong but I fail to see your logic and I doubt you've had "training" in any of this as antimatter isn't yet harvest-able/create-able in a safe manner...

What I was trying to say is more or less why would you teach a poor homeless person rocket science if he can't do anything with said knowledge...


----------



## The Walkin Dude (Feb 17, 2010)

What the hell happened to this thread?


----------



## Mentova (Feb 17, 2010)

The Walkin Dude said:


> What the hell happened to this thread?


No clue.

Let's yiff.


----------



## Scotty1700 (Feb 17, 2010)

The Walkin Dude said:


> What the hell happened to this thread?



Arguing on how nonexistant antimatter works 

Mkay, it is existant but it's still not harvestable so you can't really do anything with it as attempting to create it would just cause it to instantly react with the air around it and you're back to square one.
One theory is to use a magnetic field to suspend it in a vacuum as they have slight magnetic charges (Or so I thought...)

Edit: No need to rant Cynical, your last post seemed like you were agitated and I'm just throwing it out there that I don't quite think you're right in this situation but hey, I'm only human/anthromorphic fox <3 and I could be wrong...


----------



## CynicalCirno (Feb 17, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> No I actually didn't use wikipedia at all....I have debates with people on random shit like this. Antimatter vs. matter still follows the law of conservation of mass, 5 lbs can't just randomly get rid of 20 lbs.....it does NOT happen.
> That being said if you had that 3kg of antimatter, you would destroy 3 kg of matter and the law of conservation of energy fills in as the energy can't just disappear. Said energy is released but a minimal amount would exist as most of new york is made of buildings which don't have that high of potential energy...Again, I could be wrong but I fail to see your logic and I doubt you've had "training" in any of this as antimatter isn't yet harvest-able/create-able in a safe manner...


I just watched a show about that :V
I don't think logical.
It may be called antimatter, it may be the opposite of matter, BUT - it doesn't mean everything equals. The destruction of 3KG antimatter will create such a paradoxal explosion and disorder than everything would explode. Also, how can you know how much energy buildings have? 
I say that there are no rules with antimatter.
The more, the merrier.
It's a subject that NOBODY, NOBODY can know a thing or create rules on.
It's not something to get with mathemathics or physics. It's real science.
Also, the only amount of antimatter we can hold is with a pricy magnetic field can that holds a particle of it. 
I didn't have training in this, but you can't say you had.
Even the greatest antimatter workers and liars don't understand a shitload of it. If it's explosive and can kill more people than nuclear then it's good.
Though, if it's against living opponets you can use neutron.


----------



## The Walkin Dude (Feb 17, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> No clue.
> 
> Let's yiff.


 
EEEEEWWWW!!! [sub]PM me[/sub]



Scotty1700 said:


> Arguing on how nonexistant antimatter works
> 
> Mkay, it is existant but it's still not harvestable so you can't really do anything with it as attempting to create it would just cause it to instantly react with the air around it and you're back to square one.


 
I'm aware of the accelerator they built. However, a discussion about antimatter on a furry forum seems less that productive.


----------



## CynicalCirno (Feb 17, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> Arguing on how nonexistant antimatter works
> 
> Mkay, it is existant but it's still not harvestable so you can't really do anything with it as attempting to create it would just cause it to instantly react with the air around it and you're back to square one.
> One theory is to use a magnetic field to suspend it in a vacuum as they have slight magnetic charges (Or so I thought...)
> ...


It's harvestable.
The accelerator failed because it needed tons of energy and harvested only particles. You DO put it in a magnetic field. And you can't do anything with it.
I am not ranting - because if I did it wouldn't be on things we havn't reached yet.


----------



## Scotty1700 (Feb 17, 2010)

CynicalCirno said:


> I just watched a show about that :V
> I don't think logical.
> It may be called antimatter, it may be the opposite of matter, BUT - it doesn't mean everything equals. The destruction of 3KG antimatter will create such a paradoxal explosion and disorder than everything would explode. Also, how can you know how much energy buildings have?
> I say that there are no rules with antimatter.
> ...




Understood, It's never really been tested so we can't really tell its true potential so we really can't argue about that as not even the smartest of scientists and all that who-ha don't even know and understand it. I'm done arguing anyways, it's a silly topic that isn't worth it 

Just for that, I'm dedicating my 1337'th post to you as you're just that LEET haha.


----------



## CynicalCirno (Feb 17, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> Understood, It's never really been tested so we can't really tell its true potential so we really can't argue about that as not even the smartest of scientists and all that who-ha don't even know and understand it. I'm done arguing anyways, it's a silly topic that isn't worth it
> 
> Just for that, I'm dedicating my 1337'th post to you as you're just that LEET haha.


WE ARE TALKING ABOUT WEAPONS OF MASS DESTRUCTION HERE

*knocks on door*
"Hello, you are coming with us sir".


----------



## Scotty1700 (Feb 17, 2010)

CynicalCirno said:


> WE ARE TALKING ABOUT WEAPONS OF MASS DESTRUCTION HERE
> 
> *knocks on door*
> "Hello, you are coming with us sir".



So? Couple nuclear bombs never hurt anyone oooh wait.......


----------



## Krasl (Feb 17, 2010)

Now we're on the topic of nukes?
i'm so disorientated...


----------



## Scotty1700 (Feb 17, 2010)

Krasl said:


> Now we're on the topic of nukes?
> i'm so disorientated...



Nvm, we settled our debate and now we're back on topic.....I wan't an old crank gattling gun just for SnG's lol.


----------



## The Walkin Dude (Feb 17, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> Nvm, we settled our debate and now we're back on topic.....I wan't an old crank gattling gun just for SnG's lol.


 
I want the vulcan airsoft version so I can melt a T.V. with steel BBs.


----------



## Krasl (Feb 17, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> Nvm, we settled our debate and now we're back on topic.....I want an old crank gattling gun just for SnG's lol.



Okay, good.
I wanna learn more gun's names! :3
(i'm a complete gun noob BTW)


----------



## Scotty1700 (Feb 17, 2010)

Krasl said:


> Okay, good.
> I wanna learn more gun's names! :3
> (i'm a complete gun noob BTW)



I admit, I think I know a tad about em but I could be wrong


----------



## Blayze (Feb 17, 2010)

Well, I think it depends on the situation. If I'm against impossible odds, give me any kind of automatic gun and I'll turn it around. But claws and teeth are so much more _fun_! It's a whole lot more satisfying to have an enemy slowly weakened by slicing and dicing with your claws, and to finally ending it with a brutal jab under the jaw or into the gut. And those are the lucky ones. >


----------



## Krasl (Feb 17, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> I admit, I think I know a tad about em but I could be wrong



after all of the gun names you have posted, you know a chit load more about gunz than i do! :3


----------



## Scotty1700 (Feb 17, 2010)

Krasl said:


> after all of the gun names you have posted, you know a chit load more about gunz than i do! :3



But I don't quite have the experience of HK, LK, or just about anyone older than me, oh well


----------



## Krasl (Feb 17, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> But I don't quite have the experience of HK, LK, or just about anyone older than me, oh well



my point still remains valid! ^^


----------



## Scotty1700 (Feb 17, 2010)

Krasl said:


> my point still remains valid! ^^



Gun knowledge tends to come with age.....how old are you anyways? I'm obsessed with WW2 guns cause I was brought up playing the call of duty series and it's, still to this day, funner than hell. CoD1 had the best mods ever, it competes with the most recent 3.


----------



## Tommy (Feb 17, 2010)

All this gun talk is interesting. My dad has a lot of experience with guns, and that inspires me to learn more about them.


----------



## Krasl (Feb 17, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> Gun knowledge tends to come with age.....how old are you anyways? I'm obsessed with WW2 guns cause I was brought up playing the call of duty series and it's, still to this day, funner than hell. CoD1 had the best mods ever, it competes with the most recent 3.



yeah, i'm 16 and i only know simple stuff like calibur, shotgun, pistol, etc.
And i would probably know more guns if i played COD like most of my friends.
(p.s. my friend is laughing at you for playing COD)


----------



## Scotty1700 (Feb 17, 2010)

Krasl said:


> yeah, i'm 16 and i only know simple stuff like calibur, shotgun, pistol, etc.
> And i would probably know more guns if i played COD like most of my friends.
> (p.s. my friend is laughing at you for playing COD)



Tell him to go suck your cock as he's a cumchugging gutterslut :evil:
Jking bout that part though

CoD1 is hands down the best CoD in the series. There was nothing unbalanced about it, it had the breach gametype which was amazing, it had a modern weapons mod which was fun as hell to use (full auto OHK dragunov FTW) and it had the BEST zombie mod outta any game evar!! It's like throwing Nazi zombies from CoD 5, the zombie mod from COD 4 (which is the 2nd best zombie game), add a dash of L4D and you got yourself the best game in existence...


----------



## Krasl (Feb 17, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> Tell him to go suck your cock as he's a cumchugging gutterslut :evil:
> Jking bout that part though
> 
> CoD1 is hands down the best CoD in the series. There was nothing unbalanced about it, it had the breach gametype which was amazing, it had a modern weapons mod which was fun as hell to use (full auto OHK dragunov FTW) and it had the BEST zombie mod outta any game evar!! It's like throwing Nazi zombies from CoD 5, the zombie mod from COD 4 (which is the 2nd best zombie game), add a dash of L4D and you got yourself the best game in existence...



lol, you should have seen the look on his face when he read that!
priceless!
Yeah, COD's alright, i just don't like how you can die in 3-5 shots...
(p.s. my friend said that isn't what your mom said, he said it, not me.  
oh, he said JK)


----------



## Scotty1700 (Feb 17, 2010)

Krasl said:


> lol, you should have seen the look on his face when he read that!
> priceless!
> Yeah, COD's alright, i just don't like how you can die in 3-5 shots...
> (p.s. my friend said that isn't what your mom said, he said it, not me.
> oh, he said JK)



Ah a Gaylo fan I see. Believe it or not but if you got shot by just about anything, the average person is probably gonna go down in one shot. If you have a strong will and are physically capable then MAYBE 2 shots....
If you throw in body armor then you can take 3-5 and possibly just shrug it off (depending on where you got shot and with what gun). In WW2 (the time of CoD1) you'd go down in 3 shots of ANY gun in ANY army's arsenal.

Edit: Yes, it's arguable about the smaller caliber weapons such as a .22 or even a 9mm but if you're completely unarmored then you can take quite a bit of .22 and possibly even a few 9mm

Finally, I heard that a standard 9mm bullet doesn't have the power to penetrate/fracture the human skull at the distance of a football field, this isn't really relevant but I heard about it and I just wanted to know if one of the good gun nuts knows if this is true...


----------



## Tommy (Feb 17, 2010)

Krasl said:


> lol, you should have seen the look on his face when he read that!
> priceless!
> Yeah, COD's alright, i just don't like how you can die in 3-5 shots...
> (p.s. my friend said that isn't what your mom said, he said it, not me.
> oh, he said JK)



You get used to that if you play long enough. And unless you're in the wide open, usually they won't shoot you very effectively.


----------



## Krasl (Feb 17, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> Ah a Gaylo fan I see. Believe it or not but if you got shot by just about anything, the average person is probably gonna go down in one shot. If you have a strong will and are physically capable then MAYBE 2 shots....
> If you throw in body armor then you can take 3-5 and possibly just shrug it off (depending on where you got shot and with what gun). In WW2 (the time of CoD1) you'd go down in 3 shots of ANY gun in ANY army's arsenal.



lol, you got it in one try! (although i like halo too, but i didn't take any offense to it.)
Anyway, now that you mention it, That would seem logical to die in 3-5 shots, it's just annoying when playing against others or computers that you can die so easily in a video game.


----------



## Scotty1700 (Feb 17, 2010)

Krasl said:


> lol, you got it in one try! (although i like halo too, but i didn't take any offense to it.)
> Anyway, now that you mention it, That would seem logical to die in 3-5 shots, it's just annoying when playing against others or computers that you can die so easily in a video game.



Yeah, I don't really hate halo but I'm a hardcore realism fan when it comes to just about anything and obviously you can't take like 30 shots in the head and live......

Some of the games can be a bit whack if you have low health to die in 3-5 shots but it balances out as you get lucky just as much as the enemy does....


----------



## Krasl (Feb 17, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> Yeah, I don't really hate halo but I'm a hardcore realism fan when it comes to just about anything and obviously you can't take like 30 shots in the head and live......
> 
> Some of the games can be a bit whack if you have low health to die in 3-5 shots but it balances out as you get lucky just as much as the enemy does....



oh, i sorta like realism, just not when i'm getting shot. And how gay is your halo to where you can get shot in the head like that and live?! your like 50 cent!

true...


----------



## Unsilenced (Feb 17, 2010)

*achem*

GUN.

BEATS.

EVERYTHING.


----------



## Irreverent (Feb 17, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> No sir, there is 7.62 NATO and 7.62 Russian, I assume he meant Russian. An AK and an M14 cannot use the same ammunition.



Actually, there's 7.62x25, 7.62x39, 7.62x51, 7.62x54R.  Only 7.62x51 is a NATO designation, the other 3 are Russian.  To be fair, the 7.62x25 is a pistol round first and a carbine round second.


----------



## King Roach (Feb 17, 2010)

i would use this...


----------



## Unsilenced (Feb 17, 2010)

King Roach said:


> i would use this...
> (sword)



Never bring a sword to a gunfight...

Unless you're in a movie. Then everyone knows that hollywood sparkledust makes the sword guys win.


----------



## Kirbizard (Feb 17, 2010)

Unsilenced said:


> Never bring a sword to a gunfight...
> 
> Unless you're in a movie. Then everyone knows that hollywood sparkledust makes the sword guys win.



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GkLXdLgOybE

Guns > Swords :V


----------



## King Roach (Feb 17, 2010)

my sword can shoot bees at people



Kirbizard said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GkLXdLgOybE
> 
> Guns > Swords :V



never laugh while eating hot food; i'm paying the price right now. :X


----------



## Tommy (Feb 17, 2010)

Kirbizard said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GkLXdLgOybE
> 
> Guns > Swords :V



I literally lol'd at that.


----------



## Unsilenced (Feb 17, 2010)

Gunsword: WHERE IS YOUR GOD NOW?????????


----------



## Scotty1700 (Feb 17, 2010)

Unsilenced said:


> Gunsword: WHERE IS YOUR GOD NOW?????????



Better hope you get a OHK with that there weapon otherwise I'll just return fire and believe me, I have more than one shot.


----------



## Unsilenced (Feb 17, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> Better hope you get a OHK with that there weapon otherwise I'll just return fire and believe me, I have more than one shot.



What's that? I couldn't hear you over the sound of MY CHAINSAW


----------



## Tommy (Feb 17, 2010)

Unsilenced said:


> What's that? I couldn't hear you over the sound of MY CHAINSAW



Fuck, you beat me to that.


----------



## Scotty1700 (Feb 17, 2010)

Unsilenced said:


> What's that? I couldn't hear you over the sound of MY CHAINSAW



Hmmm, a scoped rifle with a chainsaw attachment....Absolutely no Medium range capabilities whatsoever...






I Win!


----------



## Unsilenced (Feb 17, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> Hmmm, a scoped rifle with a chainsaw attachment....Absolutely no Medium range capabilities whatsoever...
> 
> 
> 
> ...








LMG with a bayonet. Your argument is invalid.

Also


----------



## Tommy (Feb 17, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> Hmmm, a scoped rifle with a chainsaw attachment....Absolutely no Medium range capabilities whatsoever...
> 
> (silenced SMG)
> 
> I Win!



I love how you used a silenced gun against Unsilenced.


----------



## Scotty1700 (Feb 17, 2010)

Unsilenced said:


> LMG with a bayonet. Your argument is invalid.



A nearly 50 year old japanese crap PoS. Probably wouldn't even shoot.






Impossible to beat as my pic came with Rambo~!@@#


----------



## Attaman (Feb 17, 2010)

I'm good with that.


----------



## Unsilenced (Feb 17, 2010)




----------



## Unsilenced (Feb 17, 2010)

Attaman said:


> I'm good with that.



Would still be better with a bayonet :V


----------



## Scotty1700 (Feb 17, 2010)

Rambo > Chuck Hickfuck Norris


----------



## Tommy (Feb 17, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> Rambo > Chuck Hickfuck Norris



Agreed. Scotty therefore wins.


----------



## Unsilenced (Feb 17, 2010)

*summons bigger badass*






Furthermore:


----------



## Scotty1700 (Feb 17, 2010)




----------



## Unsilenced (Feb 17, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


>



That's no gun!


----------



## Amoranis (Feb 17, 2010)

they may have chuck norris 

but i am armed to the teeth

 BushidÅ BANZAI


----------



## Unsilenced (Feb 17, 2010)

Amoranis said:


> they may have chuck norris
> 
> but i am armed to the teeth
> 
> BushidÅ BANZAI



You brought a sword to a gunfight. 

Goodbye.


----------



## Amoranis (Feb 17, 2010)

Unsilenced said:


> You brought a sword to a gunfight.



NO. I brought a Samurai ^^


----------



## Scotty1700 (Feb 17, 2010)

Unsilenced said:


> You brought a sword to a gunfight.
> 
> Goodbye.



So, you brought 4 flashlights, a swiss army knife, a spotting scope, sniping scope, hood ornament, and carrying handle to a gun fight.....

Edit: Oops, 5 flashlights, my bad.


----------



## Tommy (Feb 17, 2010)

Amoranis said:


> NO. I brought a Samurai ^^



...with a sword.


----------



## Amoranis (Feb 17, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> So, you brought 4 flashlights, a swiss army knife, a spotting scope, sniping scope, hood ornament, and carrying handle to a gun fight.....
> 
> Edit: Oops, 5 flashlights, my bad.



hay now... cant forget the compass x3!


----------



## Unsilenced (Feb 17, 2010)

Amoranis said:


> hay now... cant forget the compass x3!



... or his car keys. 

You can't forget his car keys. :V 

Also: Someone didn't watch the end of "The Last Samuri" did they?


----------



## Scotty1700 (Feb 17, 2010)

Amoranis said:


> hay now... cant forget the compass x3!



and the keychain I suppose


----------



## Unsilenced (Feb 17, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> So, you brought 4 flashlights, a swiss army knife, a spotting scope, sniping scope, hood ornament, and carrying handle to a gun fight.....
> 
> Edit: Oops, 5 flashlights, my bad.



Boy scouts: ALWAYS be prepared! 

I mean, suppose he flings peas at me? How could I retaliate properly without an attached SPOON?

EDIT: Also, while the redundant flashlights may seem absurd, just wait until we run into some grues. 

THEN we'll see who has the last laugh!


----------



## Mentova (Feb 17, 2010)

I love how everything scotty posted is from MW2 :V


----------



## Unsilenced (Feb 17, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> I love how everything scotty posted is from MW2 :V



9.9 

They were real world weapons first... :V 

Also Rambo isn't in MW2... 

Or is that like, the 100 killstreak award?


----------



## Amoranis (Feb 17, 2010)

Unsilenced said:


> ... or his car keys.
> 
> You can't forget his car keys. :V
> 
> Also: Someone didn't watch the end of "The Last Samuri" did they?



wtf... ur saying that my samurai refrence is from a moovie?!

 u know. its called Japanese culture


----------



## Scotty1700 (Feb 17, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> I love how everything scotty posted is from MW2 :V



I'm not a CoD kittie, I knew all of my information BEFORE I played MW2. I know that the AC130 spectre is outclassed by the AC130 spooky gunship, armed with 40 mm bofors guns, 20mm gattling gun, and the classic 105 mm cannon. I didn't wiki this info either.


----------



## Unsilenced (Feb 17, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


>



Hey... you went back and edited didn't you... 

Sunnuva


----------



## Unsilenced (Feb 17, 2010)

Amoranis said:


> wtf... ur saying that my samurai refrence is from a moovie?!
> 
> u know. its called Japanese culture



In the end of that movie, the Samuri get PWNED by machine guns. 

It's lulzy.


----------



## Amoranis (Feb 17, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> I'm not a CoD kittie, I knew all of my information BEFORE I played MW2. I know that the AC130 spectre is outclassed by the AC130 spooky gunship, armed with 40 mm bofors guns, 20mm gattling gun, and the classic 105 mm cannon. I didn't wiki this info either.



Osnap. R Lee Ermey would be proud ^^


----------



## Mentova (Feb 17, 2010)

Amoranis said:


> Osnap. R Lee Ermey would be proud ^^



God damnit I fucking love that man. I could listen to him talk forever.


----------



## Amoranis (Feb 17, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> God damnit I fucking love that man. I could listen to him talk forever.



iknow rite ! he is the definition of awesome


----------



## Mentova (Feb 17, 2010)

Anyone wanna yiff


----------



## Scotty1700 (Feb 17, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Anyone wanna yiff



I do but I got a date set already 

You're welcome to join us if/when I'm ready as I'm doing homework now


----------



## Mentova (Feb 17, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> I do but I got a date set already
> 
> You're welcome to join us if/when I'm ready as I'm doing homework now


Ok count me in then. PM me the details!


----------



## Amoranis (Feb 17, 2010)

an intresting turn of events. we went from R Lee Ermey to yiff, intresting >.>


----------



## Scotty1700 (Feb 17, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Ok count me in then. PM me the details!



Well, It won't be for a minimum of 20 minutes as I'm still working.  I'm on AIM so I'll just tell ya on there later.




Amoranis said:


> an intresting turn of events. we went from R Lee Ermey to yiff, intresting >.>



Well we gotta get our kicks somehow...although I think I could manage with R Lee Ermey there


----------



## Unsilenced (Feb 17, 2010)

Amoranis said:


> an intresting turn of events. we went from R Lee Ermey to yiff, intresting >.>



T-T-T-T-T-T-T-T-TOPIC SHIFT!


----------



## Mentova (Feb 17, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> Well, It won't be for a minimum of 20 minutes as I'm still working.  I'm on AIM so I'll just tell ya on there later.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Still got my AIM? Don't post it if you do.


----------



## Tommy (Feb 17, 2010)

My internet fucks up on me for a half an hour and now the topic changed from weapons to yiff. Interesting.


----------



## Unsilenced (Feb 17, 2010)




----------



## Tommy (Feb 17, 2010)

Unsilenced said:


>



Yep, that about sums it up.


----------



## Scotty1700 (Feb 17, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Still got my AIM? Don't post it if you do.



Dude, I'm a stalker. I know your facebook, aim, skype.....I AM YOU


----------



## Mentova (Feb 17, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> Dude, I'm a stalker. I know your facebook, aim, skype.....I AM YOU


Please don't rape me.


----------



## Seriman (Feb 17, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Please don't rape me.


I do too, and I won't.


----------



## Krasl (Feb 17, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> I'm not a CoD kittie, I knew all of my information BEFORE I played MW2. I know that the AC130 spectre is outclassed by the AC130 spooky gunship, armed with 40 mm bofors guns, 20mm gattling gun, and the classic 105 mm cannon. I didn't wiki this info either.



you lost me at AC130...


----------



## Scotty1700 (Feb 18, 2010)

Krasl said:


> you lost me at AC130...



The AC130 is a C130 cargo plane that was transformed into pretty much a flying fire base. There are holes cut out into the side of the plane where they shove a huge ass 105 mm howitzer, a 40 mm bofors (grenade-esque machine gun), and a 20 mm gattling gun. The plane flys around with that particular side of the plane pointing towards the ground and launches its payload at specific targets....yeah, it's rape.


----------



## Krasl (Feb 18, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> The AC130 is a C130 cargo plane that was transformed into pretty much a flying fire base. There are holes cut out into the side of the plane where they shove a huge ass 105 mm howitzer, a 40 mm bofors (grenade-esque machine gun), and a 20 mm gattling gun. The plane flys around with that particular side of the plane pointing towards the ground and launches its payload at specific targets....yeah, it's rape.



oh!
sounds like one badass plane! :3


----------



## Scotty1700 (Feb 18, 2010)

Krasl said:


> oh!
> sounds like one badass plane! :3



I can honestly say I'd be scared shitless if I saw one and it was shooting at me.....It's the number 1 "holy shit" weapons in service in my books...


----------



## Krasl (Feb 18, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> I can honestly say I'd be scared shitless if I saw one and it was shooting at me.....*It's the number 1 "holy shit" weapons in service* in my books...



Don't worry, they never shoot at foxes! proven fact! ^^
lol, it definitely sounds like it would be! :3


----------



## tonythefish (Feb 18, 2010)

Corrosive SMG â™¥


----------



## Krasl (Feb 18, 2010)

tonythefish said:


> Corrosive SMG â™¥



wow, that game looks pretty cool! :3


----------



## Tommy (Feb 18, 2010)

tonythefish said:


> Corrosive SMG â™¥



I've been thinking about buying that game. How is it?


----------



## Wulfe (Feb 18, 2010)

Borderlands is extremely fun now with all the DLC and what not i think there up to 3? Lots of guns and variety of play styles if you need a good RPG shooter id recommend it


----------



## Maddrow (Feb 18, 2010)

Tommy said:


> I've been thinking about buying that game. How is it?


 
Borderlands is the absolute best game in the history of ever.
Just picked up a 1500 dmg taliwan sniper with 20 pers second corrosive myself.
That shit is 1337!


----------



## Ishnuvalok (Feb 18, 2010)

Maddrow said:


> Borderlands is the absolute best game in the history of ever.



You mustn't have played many games then if you think Borderlands is the "best game in the history of ever". It's horrible honestly.


----------



## Scotty1700 (Feb 18, 2010)

Ishnuvalok said:


> You mustn't have played many games then if you think Borderlands is the "best game in the history of ever". It's horrible honestly.



I've heard it's a rip off of Fallout 3 and looks like a cartoon....Great concept but it's unbareably cartoony, I'll stick to Fallout New Vegas once it comes out


----------



## wolfrunner7 (Feb 19, 2010)

Claws preferable, but if I were to make use of a blade .. it would have to be a blade crafted to my specifications .. a blade I could call by a given name.

Cheezy, I know..

In IRL, blades are nice if against similar or natural weapons.

Otherwise, I'll stick to my 1954r SKS with collapsable bayonet...


----------



## Irreverent (Feb 19, 2010)

wolfrunner7 said:


> Otherwise, I'll stick to my 1954r SKS with collapsable bayonet...



Folding bayonet.  Only the French guns had collapsing bayonets...to prevent foot injuries when dropped during retreats. :twisted:


----------



## yiffytimesnews (Feb 19, 2010)

Sword, and I really keep a small pocket knife attached to my key ring.


----------



## LonelyKitsune (Feb 19, 2010)

ya... guns :3


----------



## Attaman (Feb 19, 2010)

Hm, does a Shokk Attack Gun count as a weapon or natural defense measure in terms of damage method?

I mean, it is a tool that opens up webway portals from one point to another to injure the target.  On the other, it does so to fire unarmed green midgets at the target to claw them apart in a mad frenzy.  It's a gun, but it does damage through claws and teeth...


----------



## Krasl (Feb 19, 2010)

LonelyKitsune said:


> ya... guns :3



lol, lookes like dante from devil may cry! X3
(if devil may cry had foxes in it! :3 )


----------



## Scotty1700 (Feb 19, 2010)

Krasl said:


> lol, lookes like dante from devil may cry! X3
> (if devil may cry had foxes in it! :3 )




You remember that one anime I was talking about called Hellsing? The main character looks just like that only he's human...well uh...vampire rather than an anthro and instead of a revolver he has a huge ass .454


----------



## Mentova (Feb 19, 2010)

I'd like to see someone try to accurately shoot that.


----------



## Krasl (Feb 19, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> You remember that one anime I was talking about called Hellsing? The main character looks just like that only he's human...well uh...vampire rather than an anthro and instead of a revolver he has a huge ass .454



lol, wow.
i've gotta see this now!


----------



## PenningtontheSkunk (Feb 19, 2010)

*Sword if it long range fights and claws for more close fights.*


----------



## Scotty1700 (Feb 19, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> I'd like to see someone try to accurately shoot that.



He's a vampire LORD, he's the next best thing to invincible so I think he has the strength to accurately shoot it


----------



## Mentova (Feb 19, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> He's a vampire LORD, he's the next best thing to invincible so I think he has the strength to accurately shoot it


Vampires don't exist.


----------



## Scotty1700 (Feb 19, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Vampires don't exist.


*facepaw*


One word, Anime.......

It's not real, I'm well aware of that.


----------



## Mentova (Feb 19, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> *facepaw*
> 
> 
> One word, Anime.......
> ...


Anime is terrible and don't you do that facepaw stuff to me, I hate furry crap like that -_-


----------



## Scotty1700 (Feb 19, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Anime is terrible and don't you do that facepaw stuff to me, I hate furry crap like that -_-



That's the one reason I did it tbh 

I'm not a huge fan of anime either but some of it catches my eye I guess you could say.


----------



## Mentova (Feb 19, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> That's the one reason I did it tbh
> 
> I'm not a huge fan of anime either but some of it catches my eye I guess you could say.


Cause UR GHEY


----------



## Krasl (Feb 19, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Cause UR GHEY



...i think i just died a little inside...


----------



## SerafinatheVixen (Feb 19, 2010)

I vote claws  Its not much against a sword but the idea is oh so completely satisfying to get to run someone through with your bare hand


----------



## Krasl (Feb 20, 2010)

SerafinatheVixen said:


> I vote claws  Its not much against a sword but the idea is oh so completely satisfying to get to run someone through with your bare hand



ditto! >:3


----------



## Bando (Feb 20, 2010)

Did you not see the massive amount of guns earlier? Firearms are clearly the superior weapon.


----------



## footfoe (Feb 20, 2010)

HELLSING IS FUCKING AMAZING!


----------



## Bando (Feb 20, 2010)

Although if we were to stick to the original two options, I'd go sword(s). V is a fucking badass.


----------



## Krasl (Feb 20, 2010)

footfoe said:


> HELLSING IS FUCKING AMAZING!



i would agree, but all i know is the storyline to it...  (never seen it and youtube is being gay for me today)


----------



## Krasl (Feb 20, 2010)

Bando37 said:


> Did you not see the massive amount of guns earlier? Firearms are clearly the superior weapon.



true, when it is far to mid range. ^^



Bando37 said:


> Although if we were to stick to the original two options, I'd go sword(s). V is a fucking badass.



can't argue with you there!


----------



## Scotty1700 (Feb 20, 2010)

footfoe said:


> HELLSING IS FUCKING AMAZING!



Agreed, I love it although I havent seen all of it myself.




Krasl said:


> i would agree, but all i know is the storyline to it...  (never seen it and youtube is being gay for me today)



I'll dig up a link for ya.

http://www.kumby.com/hellsing-episode-1/
here you go

Edit: Kumby.com, for all your basic anime needs 
Edit2: Lol, kum....


----------



## Krasl (Feb 20, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> Agreed, I love it although I havent seen all of it myself.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



thnx!
i'll tell, you what i think about it!

ewww!
lol

hm...
strange...
none of the episodes will play...
man, i'm having all sorts of trouble this week!


----------



## Scotty1700 (Feb 20, 2010)

Krasl said:


> thnx!
> i'll tell, you what i think about it!
> 
> ewww!
> ...



http://get.adobe.com/reader/
and 
http://get.adobe.com/flashplayer/
Download both of them and you should be good to go.


----------



## Krasl (Feb 20, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> http://get.adobe.com/reader/
> and
> http://get.adobe.com/flashplayer/
> Download both of them and you should be good to go.



no, it's not that, they show up, but they all register as 0:00, end then ask to replay...


----------



## Takoto (Feb 20, 2010)

I'm a dick, so I'd act like I was going to fight bare-handed but then pull out a gun and shoot them.


----------



## Kirbizard (Feb 20, 2010)

Takoto said:


> I'm a dick, so I'd act like I was going to fight bare-handed but then pull out a gun and shoot them.



But now we know your tactic, we'll just shoot you whilst you're still pretending. :V


----------



## Takoto (Feb 20, 2010)

Kirbizard said:


> But now we know your tactic, we'll just shoot you whilst you're still pretending. :V



Yeah but I don't plan to fight any furries anytime soon :B


----------



## Krasl (Feb 20, 2010)

Takoto said:


> I'm a dick, so I'd act like I was going to fight bare-handed but then pull out a gun and shoot them.



lol, sneaky.



Kirbizard said:


> But now we know your tactic, we'll just shoot you whilst you're still pretending. :V



lol


----------



## Attaman (Feb 20, 2010)

Kirbizard said:


> But now we know your tactic, we'll just shoot you whilst you're still pretending. :V


  Ah-ha, but then Takoto could know that you're waiting for her to pretend like she's about to fight unarmed and draw a pistol while you're waiting for her to pretend like she's unarmed so that you'll be able to pull a pistol out on her.


----------



## Ishnuvalok (Feb 20, 2010)

Takoto said:


> I'm a dick, so I'd act like I was going to fight bare-handed but then pull out a gun and shoot them.



And this is when somebody uses basic hand to hand, disarms you and holds you at gunpoint. Drawing a gun is an obvious action, putting you at a disadvantage, prompting them attack and disarm you.


----------



## Attaman (Feb 21, 2010)

Ishnuvalok said:


> And this is when somebody uses basic hand to hand, disarms you and holds you at gunpoint. Drawing a gun is an obvious action, putting you at a disadvantage, prompting them attack and disarm you.


That's why you keep the gun unloaded and - at the same time - arm your free hand with a knife.  Because most self-defense training methods focus on the opponent using only one of their hands at any given time.


----------



## Ishnuvalok (Feb 21, 2010)

Attaman said:


> That's why you keep the gun unloaded and - at the same time - arm your free hand with a knife.  Because most self-defense training methods focus on the opponent using only one of their hands at any given time.



Putting away both your hands in order to draw two weapons, one of which is a decoy? That's leaving you vulnerable to attack. If you draw a knife, they'll disarm you, if you draw a gun, they'll disarm you. If you draw both, you're pinned down on the ground.


----------



## Wulfe (Feb 21, 2010)

Well as long as im not going up against another gun, claws and fangs i love the speed and control you get from them. Although if he had a gun id choose a gun, dont bring a knife (or claws) to a gun fight lol


----------



## blackedsoul (Feb 21, 2010)

uhhh.. all of those? The swords to I can stab the person, the Claws to open the belly, the fangs to help suck the blood. and then the gun to shoot myself.


----------



## Attaman (Feb 21, 2010)

Ishnuvalok said:


> Putting away both your hands in order to draw two weapons, one of which is a decoy?


Not at once.  Many defensive arts, if quick, do rely on taking both your hands to disarm the main weapon.  A grasp on the gun and another to get the arm to let go, for instance.  That is an opening, albeit a remarkably short-lived one.



> If you draw a knife, they'll disarm you, if you draw a gun, they'll disarm you. If you draw both, you're pinned down on the ground.



You do have a point here, though:  They should both be out already, as well as readied.  While not the best example:  Blah.


----------



## lowkey (Feb 21, 2010)

i'd use a sword, I'd hate to break a nail.


----------



## Kirbizard (Feb 21, 2010)

Attaman said:


> Ah-ha, but then Takoto could know that you're waiting for her to pretend like she's about to fight unarmed and draw a pistol while you're waiting for her to pretend like she's unarmed so that you'll be able to pull a pistol out on her.



What I meant was just shoot anyway, but that is a very valid point. :V


----------



## Dog Donovan (Feb 21, 2010)

Were I offered a sword with use of my claws and fangs, I would only use the sword if I was more passionate about it than my natural defenses (which are mostly used for scritches and nibbles <333)

Only two swords that would fit that 100% are the Falchion and Scimitar, both of which being awesome.


----------



## Willow (Feb 21, 2010)

I still like my two guns...and scythe
and my claws and teeth..


----------



## Wulfe (Feb 22, 2010)

Your gonna use all..5 of those ? You already have TWO guns, why over kill it haha


----------



## Willow (Feb 22, 2010)

Wulfe said:


> Your gonna use all..5 of those ? You already have TWO guns, why over kill it haha


oh sh------ that makes 3 things D':
but I neeeed my scythe!!! *sad*


----------



## Irreverent (Feb 22, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> he has a huge ass .454



Reminds me of the AMT Hardballer Longslide....that I never should have sold.


----------



## Scotty1700 (Feb 22, 2010)

Irreverent said:


> Reminds me of the AMT Hardballer Longslide....that I never should have sold.



I wantz!


----------



## Ash (Feb 22, 2010)

Irreverent said:


> Reminds me of the AMT Hardballer Longslide....that I never should have sold.


 
Isn't that the same style 47 used in the hitman series?


----------



## Zrcalo (Feb 22, 2010)

I'd prefer rock.

because rocks are cheap and are painful.


----------



## Kreevox (Feb 22, 2010)

I prefer a wrist mounted double-edged katana, every punch would be a stab, every hook would be a reap, and every backhand would be a slash across the face


----------



## Scotty1700 (Feb 22, 2010)

Doomsquirrel said:


> I prefer a wrist mounted double-edged katana, every punch would be a stab, every hook would be a reap, and every backhand would be a slash across the face



I'll call that wrist mounted katana and raise you a doomsquirrel-launching catapult!


----------



## Krasl (Feb 22, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> I'll call that wrist mounted katana and raise you a doomsquirrel-launching catapult!



i fold...


----------



## Scotty1700 (Feb 22, 2010)

Krasl said:


> i fold...



Hah! I bluffed, *throws down a 2 of clubs and a 6 of hearts.*


----------



## Krasl (Feb 22, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> Hah! I bluffed, *throws down a 2 of clubs and a 6 of hearts.*



really? hope i did better than you then...
*throws down a straight flush*


----------



## Tommy (Feb 22, 2010)

Krasl said:


> really? hope i did better than you then...
> *throws down a straight flush*









I win.


----------



## Krasl (Feb 22, 2010)

Tommy said:


> I win.



that's it!
*pulls out sword and chops cards in half*
I win!


----------



## Scotty1700 (Feb 22, 2010)

Krasl said:


> really? hope i did better than you then...
> *throws down a straight flush*



You folded, I beat you but lost to Tommy....wait, he never called


----------



## Krasl (Feb 22, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> You folded, I beat you but lost to Tommy....wait, he never called



lol, exactly!
HACKS!!!


----------



## Tommy (Feb 22, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> You folded, I beat you but lost to Tommy....wait, he never called


Yes I did, I called silently. o.o


----------



## voodoo predator (Feb 22, 2010)

Uzi in one hand, the other one free for slashing, and my fangs deep in somones flesh!


----------



## Scotty1700 (Feb 22, 2010)

*Throws computer monitor at Tommy* "HACKS!"


----------



## Morroke (Feb 22, 2010)

The internet is my weapon.

Because in reality I'm a weak fuck with no muscles, guns, or any real weaponry.

FFFF


----------



## Tommy (Feb 22, 2010)

voodoo predator said:


> Uzi in one hand, the other one free for slashing, and my fangs deep in somones flesh!



You sure know how to be violent. o.o



Scotty1700 said:


> *Throws computer monitor at Tommy* "HACKS!"



You missed...


----------



## voodoo predator (Feb 22, 2010)

Morroke said:


> The internet is my weapon.
> 
> Because in reality I'm a weak fuck with no muscles, guns, or any real weaponry.
> 
> FFFF


 eh I got decent mucles and a double barrel 12 guage.


----------



## Morroke (Feb 22, 2010)

voodoo predator said:


> eh I got decent mucles and a double barrel 12 guage.



Yeah cause the weapons you carry definitely gives you a new sort of respect.


----------



## voodoo predator (Feb 22, 2010)

Morroke said:


> Yeah cause the weapons you carry definitely gives you a new sort of respect.


 *scratches head* huh? whats that supposed to mean?


----------



## Krasl (Feb 22, 2010)

Tommy said:


> You missed...



*throws a live chicken at you*
chicken bomb!


----------



## Morroke (Feb 22, 2010)

voodoo predator said:


> *scratches head* huh? whats that supposed to mean?



Thank you internet.


----------



## Scotty1700 (Feb 22, 2010)

voodoo predator said:


> *scratches head* huh? whats that supposed to mean?



He's saying why we should care that you have muscle and a double barrel...


----------



## Melkor (Feb 22, 2010)

Krasl said:


> *throws a live chicken at you*
> chicken bomb!



Pretty random weapon lol


----------



## Morroke (Feb 22, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> He's saying why we should care that you have muscle and a double barrel...



Heyheyhey, you go at me for getting Ratte's gender wrong (which was an inside joke in the first place), but then you get my gender wrong? Tsktsk!


----------



## Tommy (Feb 22, 2010)

Krasl said:


> *throws a live chicken at you*
> chicken bomb!


...shit.


----------



## Scotty1700 (Feb 22, 2010)

Morroke said:


> Heyheyhey, you go at me for getting Ratte's gender wrong (which was an inside joke in the first place), but then you get my gender wrong? Tsktsk!



Oh god, I just realized that. Sorry!


----------



## Tommy (Feb 22, 2010)

Morroke said:


> Heyheyhey, you go at me for getting Ratte's gender wrong (which was an inside joke in the first place), but then you get my gender wrong? Tsktsk!



Awkward. o.o


----------



## Melkor (Feb 22, 2010)

Morroke said:


> Thank you internet.



I see you have" not all who wander are lost" in your sig.. Is that a lotr reference?


----------



## Morroke (Feb 22, 2010)

Melkor said:


> I see you have" not all who wander are lost" in your sig.. Is that a lotr reference?



LotR as well as a World of Warcraft quote mixed in. :]


----------



## Krasl (Feb 22, 2010)

Melkor said:


> Pretty random weapon lol



lol, but it is totally badass!



Tommy said:


> ...shit.



*chicken lands near you and begins to cluck like a time bomb*


----------



## Melkor (Feb 22, 2010)

Morroke said:


> LotR as well as a World of Warcraft quote mixed in. :]



Omg I remember that, a Tauren shammy quest maybe? it's been awhile since I've played wow.. But the lotr poem is great, written for aragorn I love it.


----------



## Melkor (Feb 22, 2010)

Krasl said:


> lol, but it is totally badass!
> 
> 
> 
> *chicken lands near you and begins to cluck like a time bomb*



That's pretty epic lol, cluck, cluck , cluck , boom! It's even fun to say... Hehe makes me laugh... Chicken bomb!


----------



## Morroke (Feb 22, 2010)

Melkor said:


> Omg I remember that, a Tauren shammy quest maybe? it's been awhile since I've played wow.. But the lotr poem is great, written for aragorn I love it.



Actually it's a quote from Velen, the leader of the Draenei  One of the only Alliance races I'm tolerant of (plus I love their history sooo much ><) And yes, excellent poem <3


----------



## Melkor (Feb 22, 2010)

Morroke said:


> Actually it's a quote from Velen, the leader of the Draenei  One of the only Alliance races I'm tolerant of (plus I love their history sooo much ><) And yes, excellent poem <3



Was way off on the wow, I only played for like 2 months. It's a good game and all but lord of the rings online is for me!


----------



## voodoo predator (Feb 22, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> He's saying why we should care that you have muscle and a double barrel...


 Well then please forgive me... sheesh tough crowd. I was just sayin.


----------



## Krasl (Feb 23, 2010)

Melkor said:


> That's pretty epic lol, cluck, cluck , cluck , boom! It's even fun to say... Hehe makes me laugh... Chicken bomb!



lol, someone should put that in a game!
that would be one of the best (and random) weapons ever!


----------



## neelix zidphinlan (Feb 24, 2010)

F(beep) you all I would use my claws...... to pull the trigger on my joy stick in my A-10 that is connected to THIS!!!!!!!!
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sALiuWg_I1k&feature=related

And then I land Get out of my A-10 walk over, and shoot you with this.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Tx4vOvPsDfg&feature=fvw


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (Feb 24, 2010)

Neither, Magic... Firaga!!! :V


----------



## Leon (Feb 24, 2010)

Kuro Ryuichi said:


> Neither, Magic... Firaga!!! :V


 
Aeroga wins :V especially when I have top lvl everything. =>


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (Feb 24, 2010)

leon said:


> Aeroga wins :V especially when I have top lvl everything. =>



Blind
Poison
Lvl. 5 Death
>:3


----------



## Irreverent (Feb 24, 2010)

Ash said:


> Isn't that the same style 47 used in the hitman series?



Might have been.   I bought mine because of the Terminator I reference.


----------



## Masika Meskhenet (Feb 24, 2010)

Claw, use what you've got, hun...


----------



## Attaman (Feb 24, 2010)

The only creatures claw is an appropriate answer for.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Feb 24, 2010)

Kill Yourself said:


> Claw, use what you've got, hun...



Not much use if I was wielding an M249 machine gun at you.


----------



## Scotty1700 (Feb 24, 2010)

RandyDarkshade said:


> Not much use if I was wielding an M249 machine gun at you.



I'll call you an M249 and raise you another!


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Feb 24, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> I'll call you an M249 and raise you another!



Powerful fuckers. I can see that soldier having to lean forwards.


----------



## Scotty1700 (Feb 24, 2010)

Yep, it's quite impressive but not as impressive as this.


----------



## InfernalTobias (Feb 24, 2010)

I personaly like swords.


----------



## Ikrit (Feb 24, 2010)

guns


----------



## Melkor (Feb 24, 2010)

Claws , Id like to be all stealthy, and by claws I mean fangs claws etc...


----------



## Krasl (Feb 24, 2010)

wow, kinda surprised this thread is still going!


----------



## Tommy (Feb 24, 2010)

Melkor said:


> Claws , Id like to be all stealthy, and by claws I mean fangs claws etc...



You could be stealthy with swords too... and guns as well. No point in really using your claws, except as a last chance kind of thing.


----------



## Willow (Feb 24, 2010)

Krasl said:


> wow, kinda surprised this thread is still going!


Yea I know..it's kinda funny


----------



## Melkor (Feb 24, 2010)

Tommy said:


> You could be stealthy with swords too... and guns as well. No point in really using your claws, except as a last chance kind of thing.



I'm a freaking beast man, I grow em long an sharpen them... In rl


----------



## Krasl (Feb 24, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> Yea I know..it's kinda funny



most of my others failed, but this one still lives.
that make my day!


----------



## Attaman (Feb 24, 2010)

Melkor said:


> I'm a freaking beast man, I grow em long an sharpen them... In rl


Do your nails have a further reach than 12"?  [Y] / [N]
 - If you answered yes to the above question, would using said nails likely result in tearing them off your hand and thus much, much pain?  [Y] / [N]


----------



## Krasl (Feb 24, 2010)

Attaman said:


> Do your nails have a further reach than 12"?  [Y] / [N]
> - If you answered yes to the above question, would using said nails likely result in tearing them off your hand and thus much, much pain?  [Y] / [N]



hm, touche'


----------



## Melkor (Feb 25, 2010)

Attaman said:


> Do your nails have a further reach than 12"?  [Y] / [N]
> - If you answered yes to the above question, would using said nails likely result in tearing them off your hand and thus much, much pain?  [Y] / [N]



No lol, maybe a centimeter at their longest ...or less lol,
only because they grow fast..


----------



## Krasl (Feb 25, 2010)

Melkor said:


> No lol, maybe a centimeter at their longest ...or less lol,
> only because they grow fast..



lol, a fox with tiger nails/claws.


----------



## kyle19 (Feb 25, 2010)

Definitely a gun, though claws are better in close quarter combat.


----------



## Kreevox (Feb 25, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> I'll call that wrist mounted katana and raise you a doomsquirrel-launching catapult!



yeah I'll see your "me-launching catapault" and raise you a pillowcase full of doorknobs!


----------



## Usarise (Feb 25, 2010)

well when im taking out an enemy i like to run up and rip out their throat with my teeth


----------



## LostAngel (Feb 25, 2010)

*Both*, because Solid Snake's "Handgun & Knife" combo in MGS3 is kick ass inspiration, and I could **** up someone in close range should I lose my blade at some point.


----------



## Krasl (Feb 26, 2010)

Usarise said:


> well when im taking out an enemy i like to run up and rip out their throat with my teeth



what about your claws? O_O


----------



## Tewin Follow (Feb 26, 2010)

Guns are not welcome in JRPGS.

You guys would be Wild Dire Rat food within three random encounters. 
U:<


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Feb 26, 2010)

Harebelle said:


> Guns are not welcome in JRPGS.
> 
> You guys would be Wild Dire Rat food within three random encounters.
> U:<




I like playing with guys that have big guns.


----------



## Usarise (Feb 26, 2010)

Krasl said:


> what about your claws? O_O


 claws are for torturing ppl
teeth are for killing.


----------



## Scotty1700 (Feb 26, 2010)

RandyDarkshade said:


> I like playing with guys that have big guns.



Good thing I qualify ^_^


----------



## Catilda Lily (Feb 26, 2010)

bow and arrow


----------



## Krasl (Feb 26, 2010)

Usarise said:


> claws are for torturing ppl
> teeth are for killing.



touche'
but claws can kill too.
just go for the neck!


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Feb 26, 2010)

catilda lily said:


> bow and arrow



Robin hood is the first person that came to mind reading that.



Scotty1700 said:


> Good thing I qualify ^_^



Maybe you do, maybe you don't


----------



## Usarise (Feb 26, 2010)

Krasl said:


> touche'
> but claws can kill too.
> just go for the neck!


 nah then i have to clean my paws...  with your teeth all ya have to do is lick them a lil bit and then its all clean <(^-^)>


----------



## Krasl (Feb 26, 2010)

Usarise said:


> nah then i have to clean my paws...  with your teeth all ya have to do is lick them a lil bit and then its all clean <(^-^)>



tasty, tasty blood! ^0^


----------



## Usarise (Feb 26, 2010)

Krasl said:


> tasty, tasty blood! ^0^


 hooray for carnage!


----------



## Krasl (Feb 26, 2010)

Usarise said:


> hooray for carnage!



woot!
blood bath!


----------



## Attaman (Feb 26, 2010)

grrside said:


> I can't use weapons beacuse they're hard to use with wings or feet,


  You could use coconuts.


----------



## Usarise (Feb 26, 2010)

Attaman said:


> You could use coconuts.


 put the lime in the coconut and shake it all up.
there now u have a bomb


----------



## Tewin Follow (Feb 26, 2010)

Usarise said:


> put the lime in the coconut and shake it all up.
> there now u have a bomb



I lol'd.


----------



## Damian (Feb 26, 2010)

If I didn't have a skythe handy with me I'd choose claws lol


----------



## Scotty1700 (Feb 26, 2010)

Damian said:


> If I didn't have a scythe handy with me I'd choose claws lol



Fix'd, grammar nazi signing off.


----------



## Attaman (Feb 26, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> Fix'd, grammar nazi signing off.


I do believe Nazi should be capitalized in the above sentence.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Feb 26, 2010)

Attaman said:


> I do believe Nazi should be capitalized in the above sentence.



The N should be capitalized, if he capitalized Nazi it would look like this: NAZI

Lol I know, I'm splitting hairs now.


----------



## Scotty1700 (Feb 26, 2010)

A grammar nazi nazi'ing a nazi


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Feb 26, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> A grammar nazi nazi'ing a nazi



You still didn't capitalize that N young man! go sit in the corner and wear the dunce hat!


----------



## Tommy (Feb 26, 2010)

RandyDarkshade said:


> You still didn't capitalize that N young man! go sit in the corner and wear the dunce hat!



LOL.


----------



## Scotty1700 (Feb 26, 2010)

RandyDarkshade said:


> You still didn't capitalize that N young man! go sit in the corner and wear the dunce hat!



I will be good!

(Note, I got a warning from a mod saying it was against the site rules to post pictures in the den....so I gotta start posting links instead...)


----------



## zspartancats (Feb 26, 2010)

I would pick a Harrier 
I would use my harrier to get a chopper gunner than my chopper gunner would get my tac nuke and BOOM! Round over! Nuke>Fangs (yea i play to much mw2).


----------



## Moonfall The Fox (Feb 26, 2010)

*falls into thread*
Naziiiis??

Where!


I'd use claws and teeth or really big guns. Depends on who's dying. I wanna cause some serious pain I'm going for claws, but if I'm just bored and want to kill people, then a huge ass machine gun's magic. Course, that doesn't mean no pain- I bet I shoot them in the legs mutiple times, watch them writhe a bit, shooth them in the stomach, a few other places, and then actually kill.


----------



## Usarise (Feb 26, 2010)

RandyDarkshade said:


> The N should be capitalized, if he capitalized Nazi it would look like this: NAZI
> 
> Lol I know, I'm splitting hairs now.


 


Scotty1700 said:


> A grammar nazi nazi'ing a nazi


 


RandyDarkshade said:


> You still didn't capitalize that N young man! go sit in the corner and wear the dunce hat!


OMFG ITS THE FOURTH REICH! AND ITS MADE OF FURRYS!



Scotty1700 said:


> I will be good!
> 
> (Note, I got a warning from a mod saying it was against the site rules to post pictures in the den....so I gotta start posting links instead...)


 were not supposed to put pics in the den?  awwwww


----------



## Krasl (Feb 27, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> A grammar nazi nazi'ing a nazi





RandyDarkshade said:


> You still didn't capitalize that N young man! go sit in the corner and wear the dunce hat!



lol, grammar Nazis in dunce hats...


----------



## Willow (Feb 27, 2010)

Damian said:


> If I didn't have a skythe handy with me I'd choose claws lol


Scythes are useful


----------



## Krasl (Feb 27, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> Scythes are useful



plus they are badass, PERIOD!


----------



## Kreevox (Feb 28, 2010)

RandyDarkshade said:


> Robin hood is the first person that came to mind reading that.




Disney's Furry Robin Hood came to mind when you mentioned Robin Hood[/subthread]

now it's slightly more funnier


----------



## Ikrit (Feb 28, 2010)

a bat
to break your face with


----------



## Krasl (Feb 28, 2010)

Doomsquirrel said:


> Disney's Furry Robin Hood came to mind when you mentioned Robin Hood



lol, i can see a branch starting up now. :3


----------



## Ishnuvalok (Feb 28, 2010)

zspartancats said:


> I would pick a Harrier
> I would use my harrier to get a chopper gunner than my chopper gunner would get my tac nuke and BOOM! Round over! Nuke>Fangs (yea i play to much mw2).



Harries don't hover over a battlefield and provide air support. Their ability to hover is only used during take off and landing. Or to minimize the amount of runway required for takeoff. 

You don't remotely control an attack helicopter's weapon systems. 

Tactical nuclear weapons? Or sure, if you want to destroy the battlefield and make it uninhabitable for 20 years. 

Oh wait, you play MW2. What else should I expect? Ok, resume being a retard. Which is not only evident by your choice of multiplayer games but also your spelling and grammar.


----------



## PrinceOfNature (Feb 28, 2010)

swords.


----------



## Usarise (Feb 28, 2010)

PrinceOfNature said:


> swords.


 but what _kind _of sword?  i prefer the flamberge :3


----------



## PrinceOfNature (Feb 28, 2010)

Usarise said:


> but what _kind _of sword?  i prefer the flamberge :3



2 short swords, switchblade(the kind u se in movies coming out the sleeves of the shirt), or big o'l claymore


----------



## Sarlune (Feb 28, 2010)

Well I dunno. Teeth and claws seem like so much fun >: D
But a sword seems so kewl
But then as my fursona I'd have fire power :3


----------



## Usarise (Feb 28, 2010)

Sarlune said:


> But then as my fursona I'd have fire power :3


 not one of the choices.  you now default to defenseless and are eaten by wolves.


----------



## PrinceOfNature (Feb 28, 2010)

Sarlune said:


> Well I dunno. Teeth and claws seem like so much fun >: D
> But a sword seems so kewl
> But then as my fursona I'd have fire power :3



well fire powers... u wouldnt have to get near them... you would burn every one to ashes... >:3


----------



## Sarlune (Feb 28, 2010)

Usarise said:


> not one of the choices.  you now default to defenseless and are eaten by wolves.


But... I can just sit on normal wolves and they'd die Oo



PrinceOfNature said:


> well fire powers... u wouldnt have to get near them... you would burn every one to ashes... >:3


Well its mainly used to cover me in fire, making it hard to get close to me and making any wounds I inflict close.


----------



## PrinceOfNature (Feb 28, 2010)

Sarlune said:


> But... I can just sit on normal wolves and they'd die Oo
> 
> 
> Well its mainly used to cover me in fire, making it hard to get close to me and making any wounds I inflict close.



lol the song burn baby burn just got stuck in my head... plus ur a demon... demons always win agianst normal stuff


----------



## Usarise (Feb 28, 2010)

Sarlune said:


> But... I can just sit on normal wolves and they'd die Oo


*sits on Sarlune* <(^-^)>


----------



## Sarlune (Feb 28, 2010)

Usarise said:


> *sits on Sarlune* <(^-^)>


 *noms your foot*



PrinceOfNature said:


> lol the song burn baby burn just got stuck in my head... plus ur a demon... demons always win agianst normal stuff


Now its stuck in my head -_-
Yesh, demon, I go rawr X3


----------



## Usarise (Feb 28, 2010)

Sarlune said:


> *noms your foot*
> 
> 
> Now its stuck in my head -_-
> Yesh, demon, I go rawr X3


 nope. cant nom MY foot.  im a god.  sorta like Okami.

demon goes rawr?  i though they went more like BRAAAAAAGGHHHHHH!!!!


----------



## PrinceOfNature (Feb 28, 2010)

Sarlune said:


> *noms your foot*
> 
> 
> Now its stuck in my head -_-
> Yesh, demon, I go rawr X3



lol im a fox but yet on game and chat websites i say meow....woof ;3 lol


----------



## Willow (Feb 28, 2010)

Usarise said:


> nope. cant nom MY foot.  im a god.  sorta like Okami.
> 
> demon goes rawr?  i though they went more like BRAAAAAAGGHHHHHH!!!!


Can I nom its soul?


----------



## Usarise (Feb 28, 2010)

PrinceOfNature said:


> lol im a fox but yet on game and chat websites i say meow....woof ;3 lol


 in soviet russia cow goes SHAZOO!


----------



## Willow (Feb 28, 2010)

Usarise said:


> in soviet russia cow goes SHAZOO!


THAT'S IN EUROPE!!
RUSSIA'S IN ASIA


----------



## PrinceOfNature (Feb 28, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> Can I nom its soul?



u usarise...... u can eat him all up.. soul and all


----------



## garoose (Feb 28, 2010)

Usarise said:


> in soviet russia cow goes SHAZOO!


 
nahh thats in Europe remember.

Oh and I'd probably want a sword so i wouldnt have to get too close to my opponent


----------



## Willow (Feb 28, 2010)

PrinceOfNature said:


> u usarise...... u can eat him all up.. soul and all


I just want the soul..XD


----------



## Sarlune (Feb 28, 2010)

My demon goes rawr
But I also go meow and woof :3


----------



## Ranzun the Dragon-Shark (Feb 28, 2010)

Why would I fight with my finger nails when I can get a sixteen foot long sword and slice your head off?


----------



## Kirbizard (Feb 28, 2010)

lazyredhead said:


> a bat
> to break your face with


I'd have gone with a foot and a road kerb, to stomp your jaw with, but that's just me. :<



Usarise said:


> <(^-^)>


<(n.n<)


----------



## Usarise (Mar 1, 2010)

Sarlune said:


> My demon goes rawr
> But I also go meow and woof :3


 you forgot murr..... :3


----------



## Scotty1700 (Mar 1, 2010)

Usarise said:


> you forgot murr..... :3



you forgot yiff..... :3


----------



## Usarise (Mar 1, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> you forgot yiff..... :3


 no i dint.  i hate yiff.  its ALWAYS gay and never as HQ as hentai or porn vids.


----------



## Scotty1700 (Mar 1, 2010)

Usarise said:


> no i dint.  i hate yiff.  its ALWAYS gay and never as HQ as hentai or porn vids.



It's not ALWAYS gay....a vast majority of it is but not all. 
There's a ton of HQ art, don't know what you're talking about.
Hentai is fking retarded, go paw off to tentacle raping aliens.


----------



## Usarise (Mar 1, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> It's not ALWAYS gay....a vast majority of it is but not all.
> There's a ton of HQ art, don't know what you're talking about.
> Hentai is fking retarded, go paw off to tentacle raping aliens.


yeah MOST.... so i dont bother lookin usually.

 not much HQ stuff though.  those japs get PAID to draw stuff so they are always pretty good.     and not all hentai is tentacle..... very little of it is actually....


----------



## Scotty1700 (Mar 1, 2010)

LIES! Hentai is horrible, it's just animated hooman porn which is terrible! *Sigh* And you call yourself a furry.

Hehe, Jk. Jerkin your chain is all.


----------



## Usarise (Mar 1, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> LIES! Hentai is horrible, it's just animated hooman porn which is terrible! *Sigh* And you call yourself a furry.
> 
> Hehe, Jk. Jerkin your chain is all.


 lol funny thing is i dont call myself a furry.  i dont like to associate with u ppl too often... you guys have a worse rep then the KKK and the nazis....

and lol thats good    ever seen Black Bible?


----------



## Ranzun the Dragon-Shark (Mar 1, 2010)

Usarise said:


> lol funny thing is i dont call myself a furry. i dont like to associate with u ppl too often... you guys have a worse rep then the KKK and the nazis....
> 
> and lol thats good  ever seen Black Bible?


 I believe most people know what the KKK and Nazis are.


----------



## Usarise (Mar 1, 2010)

Dragon-Shark said:


> I believe most people know what the KKK and Nazis are.


 they have a rep for hate and killing.  you guys have a rep for screwing animals, being gay, and acting weird.  in america we prefer the previous.


----------



## Wyldfyre (Mar 1, 2010)

Usarise said:


> they have a rep for hate and killing.  you guys have a rep for screwing animals, being gay, and acting weird.  in america we prefer the previous.


True.


----------



## Ranzun the Dragon-Shark (Mar 1, 2010)

Usarise said:


> they have a rep for hate and killing. you guys have a rep for screwing animals, being gay, and acting weird. in america we prefer the previous.


Nothing harmful about screwing animals 


Seriously, your screwing your hat on backwards with your opinion.


----------



## Usarise (Mar 1, 2010)

Wyldfyre said:


> True.


yup. thats how we do thinks in redneck land.



Dragon-Shark said:


> Nothing harmful about screwing animals
> 
> 
> Seriously, your screwing your hat on backwards with your opinion.


 It is looked down upon A LOT.

what?


----------



## Ranzun the Dragon-Shark (Mar 1, 2010)

Usarise said:


> yup. thats how we do thinks in redneck land.


 Texas?


----------



## Usarise (Mar 1, 2010)

Dragon-Shark said:


> Texas?


 no. just USA in general.    i live in the Northeast. i aint gettin more specific... u guys do scare me out a bit...


----------



## Ranzun the Dragon-Shark (Mar 1, 2010)

Usarise said:


> no. just USA in general.  i live in the Northeast. i aint gettin more specific... u guys do scare me out a bit...


 Well, no need to be scared me, because I don't screw animals, straight irl, and totally not weird. 


You don't know redneck until you've been to Texas D:<


----------



## Tommy (Mar 1, 2010)

Dragon-Shark said:


> Well, no need to be scared me, because I don't screw animals, straight irl, and totally not weird.



Me too. Except the totally not weird part.


----------



## Usarise (Mar 1, 2010)

Dragon-Shark said:


> Well, no need to be scared me, because I don't screw animals, straight irl, and totally not weird.
> 
> 
> You don't know redneck until you've been to Texas D:<


ive been there. nuff said.



Tommy said:


> Me too. Except the totally not weird part.


 well thats fine then  i aint normal either XD

well im off to a BSA meeting!  (if i hear one joke about eagles or birds im gunna kill u all )


----------



## Kreevox (Mar 2, 2010)

Usarise said:


> you forgot murr..... :3




what the fuck is murr?


----------



## Ch1cken Sniper (Mar 2, 2010)

I would claw a person to the point of death and then I would execute them point blank with an A51 Arctic Warfare .50 Cal shot to the head. Then I would scream "I paint my face with your blood!!!"...

The above is just a plain joke...


----------



## Willow (Mar 2, 2010)

Doomsquirrel said:


> what the fuck is murr?


A sound made when a furry is excited (usually sexually...)
~murr <3


----------



## Scotty1700 (Mar 2, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> A sound made when a furry is excited (usually sexually...)
> ~murr <3



Oh murr.....


----------



## Ranzun the Dragon-Shark (Mar 2, 2010)

Claws and swords to murrs. Great connection


----------



## AlpineLupine (Mar 3, 2010)

deleteme


----------



## Ranzun the Dragon-Shark (Mar 3, 2010)

It is also the sound of an excited lawnmower.


Does anyone say "murr" in real life? I don't lol.


----------



## Willow (Mar 3, 2010)

Dragon-Shark said:


> It is also the sound of an excited lawnmower.
> 
> 
> Does anyone say "murr" in real life? I don't lol.


and ghosties :3

lol..I'm guilty of that...


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Mar 3, 2010)

Ch1cken Sniper said:


> I would claw a person to the point of death and then I would execute them point blank with an A51 Arctic Warfare .50 Cal shot to the head. Then I would scream "I paint my face with your blood!!!"...
> 
> The above is just a plain joke...




I'm not laughing.

Don't give up your day job mmkay?


----------



## Kreevox (Mar 3, 2010)

heh, apperently I use murr IRL w/o realizing it, when I've inhaled copious amounts of food all you hear from me is a long, drawn out "mmmuuuurrrrrrrrrrr...." and then i go into a food coma


----------



## TiberiusRay (Mar 3, 2010)

definitely a weapon. humans are at the top of the food chain for a reason. so If I have thumbs, as most furs do, I'll gladly take the high energy metal launcher over some sharp bone.


----------



## Dasaki (Mar 3, 2010)

I'd have to say I'd use a gun, but thats my species talking.


----------



## Krasl (Mar 3, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> A sound made when a furry is excited (usually sexually...)
> ~murr <3





Scotty1700 said:


> Oh murr.....



oh, double murr!


----------



## Usarise (Mar 4, 2010)

Krasl said:


> oh, double murr!


 Death to the murrs!


----------



## TrissNewall (Mar 6, 2010)

I'm gonna have to go with a folding survival saw

http://www.trueswords.com/images/prod/c/folding_survival_saw_540.jpg


----------



## TashkentFox (Mar 6, 2010)

My Dad's Army fantasies make me want one of these.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lee-Enfield


----------



## Kreevox (Mar 6, 2010)

TrissNewall said:


> I'm gonna have to go with a folding survival saw
> 
> http://www.trueswords.com/images/prod/c/folding_survival_saw_540.jpg




trueswords is the shit


----------



## Fuzzy Alien (Mar 6, 2010)

I'd take the Indiana Jones way. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JMLIOtBLqoU


----------



## Irreverent (Mar 7, 2010)

Fuzzy Alien said:


> I'd take the Indiana Jones way. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JMLIOtBLqoU



Hokey religions and ancient weapons are no substitute for a good blaster at your side.


----------



## jcfynx (Mar 7, 2010)

I'm in a fight? Why am I in a fight? I'm calling the police.


----------



## Amoranis (Mar 7, 2010)

TashkentFox said:


> My Dad's Army fantasies make me want one of these.
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lee-Enfield



oooh An Enfield... NIEEECE ^^


----------



## Krasl (Mar 7, 2010)

jcfynx said:


> I'm in a fight? Why am I in a fight? I'm calling the police.



lol


----------



## The Wave (Mar 7, 2010)

I use both. Don't argue.


----------



## TreacleFox (Mar 8, 2010)

I have always wanted to kill someone with my bare hands <3


----------



## Irreverent (Mar 8, 2010)

TashkentFox said:


> My Dad's Army fantasies make me want one of these.
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lee-Enfield



I have a couple, mostly No4 mark II*'s.  Despite Longbranch (now Mississauga) being just down the road, I don't have a 2 groove variant. Great rifles, and can still be found new in wrap from time to time. AIA also makes a modern version in both .303 and .308.


----------



## InfernoTiger (Mar 8, 2010)

Sword.


----------



## Scotty1700 (Mar 8, 2010)

Irreverent said:


> I have a couple, mostly No4 mark II*'s.  Despite Longbranch (now Mississauga) being just down the road, I don't have a 2 groove variant. Great rifles, and can still be found new in wrap from time to time. AIA also makes a modern version in both .303 and .308.



:O You have a few Lee Enfields  I can haz?

Gotz an authentic Kar98k myself and my bro wants to get a replica Mosin Nagant ..


----------



## Kirbizard (Mar 8, 2010)

Meadow said:


> I have always wanted to kill someone with my bare hands <3


We have a group of hippies in the parking lot again. Could you deal with them?


----------



## Irreverent (Mar 8, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> :O You have a few Lee Enfields  I can haz?



Nope.  Dey is mine!  Still looking for a No.7 and No.8 trainer too, but they run more than $1.2K CDN these days



> Gotz an authentic Kar98k myself and my bro wants to get a replica Mosin Nagant ..



Why a replica?  Really M90/30's and M44's are cheap to be had up here.


----------



## Scotty1700 (Mar 8, 2010)

Irreverent said:


> Nope.  Dey is mine!  Still looking for a No.7 and No.8 trainer too, but they run more than $1.2K CDN these days
> 
> *So sad, I'ma scamper on up to the land of bacon and steal one hehe :twisted:*
> 
> Why a replica?  Really M90/30's and M44's are cheap to be had up here.



Cabela's is offering replicas for only $99 so....


----------



## Krasl (Mar 8, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> Cabela's is offering replicas for only $99 so....



O_O

gun replicas?
interesting...


----------



## Nothing Too Interesting (Mar 8, 2010)

I would go for an exploding ice-cream cone.
Call it unorthodox or impractical, but it's certainly funny.


----------



## Krasl (Mar 8, 2010)

Nothing Too Interesting said:


> I would go for an exploding ice-cream cone.
> Call it unorthodox or impractical, but it's certainly funny.



haha, but it is no match for meh chicken bomb!


----------



## Nothing Too Interesting (Mar 8, 2010)

I actually lol'd thinking of a typical chicken clucking and pecking around until it abruptly exploded violently.
Funny stuff.


----------



## Krasl (Mar 8, 2010)

Nothing Too Interesting said:


> I actually lol'd thinking of a typical chicken clucking and pecking around until it abruptly exploded violently.
> Funny stuff.



lol, the ice cream cone can be pretty funny too if you think about it.
just seeing some kid licking an ice cream cone and it just randomly explodes in his/her face.


----------



## Ishnuvalok (Mar 9, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> Cabela's is offering replicas for only $99 so....



Why not buy a real one for $50? 

I recall Mosin Nagants being dirt cheap.


----------



## Irreverent (Mar 9, 2010)

Ishnuvalok said:


> Why not buy a real one for $50?
> 
> I recall Mosin Nagants being dirt cheap.



Yeah.  M44's are about $139.00CDN right now, FTR'd M91/30's about $169.00CDN.  And they are the real deal.


----------



## Scotty1700 (Mar 9, 2010)

Huh interesting....Loved the good ol' Mosin outta all the other bolts from WW2. Legendary rifle which holds a record for the longest recorded kill in WW2 at like 1.5 miles right into a nazi officer's head from across the one famous russian river (I want to say anora but i'm like 90% sure that's not it...)


----------



## mystery_penguin (Mar 9, 2010)

Sword over a gun, both over claws, specifically a katana.

On another note; why the hell did you even have to ask that?


----------



## Krasl (Mar 9, 2010)

mystery_penguin said:


> Sword over a gun, both over claws, specifically a katana.
> 
> On another note; why the hell did you even have to ask that?



nice taste in weapons.

just felt like starting a few conversations.


----------



## WolfNightV4X1 (Aug 21, 2015)

SWORDSWORDSWORD!


----------



## Maximus B. Panda (Apr 20, 2016)

Claw or sword? Screw that, I'm using a gun. I'm a heathen.


----------



## Simo (Apr 20, 2016)

Spray!

Or, bite and claw.

In all my RPs and writing, Simo has never used a weapon, other than what a skunk might have. He has tossed the occasional watermelon at people; he has a weakness for these, and farmers tend to get sore when he sneaks into their fields, and feasts on 'em.


----------



## RinkuTheRuffian (Apr 20, 2016)

Whack the pigs in the face with a skateboard!
But for real, my fursona would use claws.  Only because it's illegal to walk around wielding a claymore in 2016.


----------



## Luku_Zuku (Apr 20, 2016)

I'm think that Luku wouldn't use either... Foxes don't really use a claw.... and I'm not sure how many college students carry around a rapier of wakizashi (two swords I'm actually proficient with in real life XD)
So I'd have to say teeth. That's my weapon.


----------

